# Manchester Care Girls Part 8



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all     

Love, Rachel xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Rachel.
Your little girls look gorgeous


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well two weeks to go and I'm  !!!! Its so weird knowing I'm going to meet my little man soon. 

Hope everyone is ok.

Em ~ can't believe your taking 13 tablets!!

xx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.

Just nipped on at work as my computer is down at the mo..and
carnt beleive how many posts there has been since i last posted!

Well I went for my pre treatemnt scan at Notts and I had 8 follicles, and on day 8 thats good for an old bird like me, so on the 10th April start DR!..begining to panic now!

Thanks for the PM Sam. I will look at DHEA if this Tx fails. Wish I had taken it 3 months ago..

wendy - congrats^ on your BFP..

Kerry - I carnt beleive that you have only 2 weeks to go! OMG!

Hello to everyone,have to go as boss is coming back..and I have to do a Reflexology treatment now!

H X


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Samper

Thanks hun  

Rachel


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I'm pretty new to all this.  Had our first appt with Dr Patel yesterday - some positives, some negatives.  Our chances are virtually zero of getting pg naturally as DH's swimmers are so damaged.  He's recommended ICSI and we're going to go on the egg share scheme.  He also commented on my weight which I was a bit miffed about - felt a bit like 10 tonne tessie when actually I'm a fairly normal size 16 and 5ft6ins.  I seem to have taken both the comments about natural conception and my weight to heart a bit - was fine yesterday afternoon and evening but this morning I've had to phone in work as been very tearful and emotional.  Silly really as I knew from previous SA's it was unlikely we would get pg naturally.  Have managed to keep pretty positive with all the bloods and SA's we had done in the last few months, so far until this morning that is and today I feel really down.  Hoping to start treatment in the summer when we've got enough money together for the ICSI so I dread to think how emotional I'll get then!!

Nice to see lots of success stories from ladies at Manchester.

Yvonne x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome Yvonne

I'm sure the ladies on this Manchester thread will take good care of you 

I'm not at Manchester Care but if you have any general questions about IVF/ICSI then feel free to give me a shout by PM 

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Yvonne

Welcome to the thread, we have had quite a few newbies recently and some success stories so you are in the right place.

Having had your 1st cons you are now officially on the Rollercoaster, you'll have some great days and some bad days but remember you are now doing something proactive...

Mr Patel is very honest which takes some getting used to but in a couple of months you won't hear a a bad word said against him, I have a lot to thank him for as you'll see from my ticker  and he is very sentimental and really cares.

Iccle one is our resident egg share expert so she'll be able to answer any questions.

Keep in touch, you don't have to be doing treatment to come on here- we are all here through the good and bad 

Hi everyone else- where are you all?

Kerry how are the last 2 weeks going- it'd be great if I'm 3 weeks early and we end up in hospital together 

Sam


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for your warm welcome Natasha and Sam.

Sam - I notice you're from Macc - me too!  Hubby really took to Dr Patel which is unusual as he normally isn't keen on doctors (only cos he's a typical bloke who has the plague every time as he gets so much as a sniffle!) so I'm sure it was just me being over-sensitive.  Not long for you now - your little one looks like she's going to be not so little judging by the size of your bump!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Yvonne- It's a small world us both being from Macclesfield, did you see the local cons before going to CARE? We were with Vince Hall for  a short while but here wasn't much he could do as all our tests were fine.

The good thing is your journey to CARE won't be so bad once you start treatment, it only used to take us 25-30 minutes in the morning.

My DH had a cold last week, so I know exactly what you mean about them having the plague- I had to drag him to the parentcraft class at the hospital


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

samper said:


> Hi Yvonne- It's a small world us both being from Macclesfield, did you see the local cons before going to CARE? We were with Vince Hall for a short while but here wasn't much he could do as all our tests were fine.
> 
> The good thing is your journey to CARE won't be so bad once you start treatment, it only used to take us 25-30 minutes in the morning.
> 
> My DH had a cold last week, so I know exactly what you mean about them having the plague- I had to drag him to the parentcraft class at the hospital


Hiya - we didn't get a referral locally, only to Leighton for previous SA's and my GP did my 21 day bloods. DH has a 10 year old son from a previous marriage so ineligible for NHS funding so seemed a bit pointless getting an NHS referral. We only found out accidentally there might be a problem - I googled his arthritis meds out of curiousity and one of them came back that it could cause problems. We'd only been trying a couple of months when I did that and our GP sent him for SA straight away so we're lucky in that we've found out early on (8 months down the line so far). We could have been trying for a while and not realised there was a problem! Shame really that no-one ever told him they could cause problems when he was put on the stupid tablets in the first place.

It must have been really frustrating for you not having a reason behind IF - at least we know what the problem is

My sis gave birth to all 3 of hers at Macc - she said the midwives are great there.

It took us an hour to get there yesterday but it was lunchtime so the roads were pretty busy, only 40 minutes home though so not too bad. It does make me laugh though, the way they have the cosmetic surgery clinic next door. Maybe I could have lipo to get my weight down while I'm having EC!!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

The midwives I have met so far have been fab, which is very comforting.

It is good that you found out so quickly but like you say you should have been warned about the meds!! Can he change his meds at all?

Both Mr Patel and I think that there is a problem with my tubes, they aren't blocked but Mr P thinks that the environment within them isn't condusive to an embryo growing in them.

Last cycle the sonographer noticed that 1 of them was full of fluid during my monitoring scans- fortunately it didn't effect the outcome but if that happens every month it's no wonder we couldn't conceive naturally!

DH is a very keen cyclist so I was initally convinced that that was attributing to the problem but his SA's were always fine.


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

afternoon girls

hope you are all ok, 
just having a break from doing some clearing out   why is it you start a small easy job and it turns into a mission   i've now got all my clothes all over the bedroom and it looks like a bomb has hit it.

Yvonne ~ welcome hon, my DH asked for discount if i had a boob job at the same time   he thought he was really funny, Mr P was as quick as him though and told him if we got the pregnancy we wanted he'd automatically get the boobs he wanted  

Sam ~ great piccie, that bump is getting really huge  

Hickson ~ great to see you posting, not long now    

Kerry ~ are you counting down yet?

not done much other than that
back later
love Em X


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sam - he is now off the meds thankfully and on something else until (hopefully!) our family is complete.  At least you've got a good outcome at the end of all that heartache which is the main thing.

Em - nice to know he has a sense of humour!  You can have some of mine if you like - I dread to think how much bigger they'll get when we get a positive round of treatment!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Em hope you're having a good break and chilling out for a while before your little frosties are woken up and returned to you 

You never know Yvonne, changing drugs may do the trick and hopefully you won't have to wait until summer. Have you got him on Wellman tablets as well they should help his SA and Ling Li the acupuncturist on Chestergate is fab- she may be help with his SA and arthritis.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

There's always a glimmer of hope    I've no chance getting him to do acupuncture though - typical bloke with a needle phobia


----------



## Sutton (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi
We have just started out on this adventure, and we are too being seen at CARE in Manc, by Dr Patel. I have not many nice things to say about my experiences with him so far! He told me v bluntly that my tubes were blocked, and then didn't come back to tell me the implications as my husband wasn't there (away with work), and he didn't want to repeat himself by telling me and then him when we are to come in for our review appointment which turns out is 4 weeks away!
So pretty gutted about him at the moment, but excited about IVF really, and just want to get started! I also dropped a £1 when getting changed after the appointment, and the nurse said 'oh don't drop that, you'll need it' and then told me that blocked tubes means IVF! all a bit insensitive i think!
We have looked around at other clinics in the country, but you guys seem positive about Manchester - can any of you help persuade us to stay!?
Thanks
Jude x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I think probably the bluntness is maybe a bit down to the fact that they deal with IF day in day out - in an NHS hospital I think a lot of the doctors are also involved in other gynae procedures and things.  Hubby keeps telling me not to take it personally - it's hard not too though - I suppose in some ways the bluntness is a good thing, some doctors aren't always straight with you.

I think their results are above average for the region in most areas and their pricing seems fairly competitive as well.  You have to think about longer term and all the monitoring you will need during treatment - if Care is close to home you won't need as much time out of work etc. etc. than attending a clinic further away.

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Jude

Ultimately it's up to you where you have treatment. If you don't think CARE is the clinic for you, then you should look somewhere else but to be honest if you want a clinic that is just going to tell you what you want to hear instead of spelling the facts out to you then you probably won't find one. Their goal is the same as yours, to get you pregnant. They are realists, they will have to tell you things you don't want to hear but my experience of CARE is that they try to tell you bad news in as sensitive a way as possible, without holding back the details. I met some great people there and will be eternally grateful to them.

Fertility treatment is expensive, intrusive, invasive, exciting, upsetting etc etc in other words a real rollercoaster; you have to leave your sensitivities and modesty at the door or it will break you!!

To be honest except for your monitoring appointments, *don't* go there without your partner- this whole process is going to take BOTH of you so you BOTH need to go to the appointments.

I don't want to sound harsh but please don't go into this thinking it is easy- this will be one of the hardest things you will do in your life and I just want you to have realistic expectations about the whole process.

I know you have had bad news about your tubes being blocked and it is shocking hearing you will need IVF, but look at it from a positive angle- you can now more forward with the right treatment for you and that baby is one step closer  We've all been in your shoes and we can all empathise with you.

CARE also often get cancellations so ask them to let you know if there are any available and you may be able to see them sooner. To be honest I would use the 4 weeks to let the news sink in and do some research into IVF so you AND your husband fully understand what you are up against.

Good Luck

Sam


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi All

welcome Jude, like Sam said they are very down to earth and it feels so strange as in the NHS they won't/don't commit to giving you a proper explanation. it does take some getting used to but it helps in the long run as you know exactly where you are and where you stand. they deal in it day in day out and it's all very matter of fact and it's us that have to get used to it not being sugar coated.
I have seen Mr A and Mr P and both tell it how it is, even though i have had 2 negatives i feel very comfortable that they know what they are doing and i have looked at other clinics but to be honest i wouldn't change, i feel very comfortable there. 
i think the nurses/any staff try to make it as lighthearted as possible as it is one of the most stressful times you will face and it does help but again it takes some getting used to.
I would look into other clinics if you aren't happy there and then you can at least make an educated decision.
whatever you decide us Manchester Care girls will be here to support you along this journey none of us would choose to take.  

I can't remember who wanted to know about Frozen Embryo Transfer (FET) but here's a quick guide

there are 2 ways you can do it, the first is natural FET, where they work with your natural cycle and put the frosties back at the right time, you need a very accurate cycle to do this.
the second is medicated, i'm doing this one, my cycle is very regular and even though it is regular Care like to control the situation, i suppose by doing this they can account for every eventuality.

I had to ring Care on Day 1 of my period, and start down regulating (D/R) by injecting suprecur (buserelyn), you then get a phone call back telling you the time and date to go for a scan and bloods to see if you are D/R yet, this is about day 21.

i went and wasn't D/R, your womb lining should be less than 5mm, mine was still 7mm so i had to take something to make me bleed to shed more womb lining, they also check for any cysts etc.

i took the meds for 7 days and got a bleed about 4 days after that, i went back for another scan and bloods and it confirmed that i was D/R.

you then class this as day 1 again and start with whatever meds they have prescribed, normally the meds are to artificially trick your womb lining into getting thick enough to welcome your frosties into sticking, i have more because i have blood flow and immune issues, i take aspirin and steroids also, plus still injecting the suprecur.

i take these for 5 days, then the dose is altered/upped till day 9 then again till day 12, day 12 you go for another scan and bloods to see how thick it is, you then stop the suprecur and start progesterone support (pessaries) as well as the other meds and normally have E/T at about day 17.

then it's the torturous 2WW, i have to inject (stingy blood thinning) clexane and carry on with the steroids throughout, and if/when it's positive till i'm at least 12 weeks pregnant.

that is the protocol i have been put on but i do know that there are many, some start D/R at day 21, each person is different depending on their personal needs and issues.
hope this has helped a little.

I'm waiting to go for my scan and bloods on the 9th to see how my lining is progressing, if all is well then E/T should be around the 14th, then it's the next worry of how will my little embies survive the thaw  

well not up to much today, our new estate agents have been round to take new piccies so the house is spotless, so nothing to clean, i might even get my paints out and do some pictures, not done any since the last 2WW, i know i should do more painting but there always seems to be more urgent things to do like ironing or washing or cleaning  

back in a bit
love Em X

WOW just read back, mamouth post or what, perhaps i need to lie down now


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Em

Are you going to be able to fit things in before you go back to work? Not long until the 9th now, we'll all be   for you  and thse little frosties .

I used to paint (portraits pre-dominantly) but haven't done anthing for so long that I gave all my paints (acrylics) to the charity shop. I miss it though I used to find it really theraputic.

Sam


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi all,

sorry not been on. Had MW appt on Monday and ended up going to hosp to be monitored as she wasn't happy with BK's heartbeat - it was a bit low. Anyway after 30 mins on the monitor all was fine and we were sent home. Had  abusy day yesterday food shopping then a bikini wax and pedicure! I'm now all set for delivery  

Sam ~ am shattered hun! Feel like I've not had a rest at all since I finished, just been something to do everyday! How you feeling? My Dh thinks I'm going to be late so maybe we will meet up on the mat ward!  

Em ~ think it was flower asking about FET but could be wrong  

Yvonne & Jude ~ nice to meet you both. Please hang in there with Mr Patel. We saw him at our initial appt and yes he's blunt and to the point, but we valued his honesty. We went in with the premise I was the primary problem with my PCOS but then found out that DH had a slight problem too. But after an indepth discussion of all options he left the decision about treatment entirely up to us. The main thing to remember is your paying for this treatment and you have the right to make the right ecision for you, ask as many questions as you want to and get the service you would expect from a clinic like this. I can't recommend them highly enough but this is a very personal decision that only you and your DH's can make. I wish you both LOTS of luck  

Hickson ~ excellent news about he 8 follies hun, lots of luck  

Sorry if I've missed anyone. am so tired I'm going to have to have a sleep before DH comes home!

K
xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh no Kerry, you must have been so worried to get sent off to hospital I'm glad to hear everything is OK. 

I also need a bikini wax and a pedicure ( and a manicure and a hair cut ) so I'm saving them up for when I start mat leave- only 6 1/2 days to go  Can't wait.

I think babies head is well down now, I'm getting allsorts of strange twinges very low down and in the last day or 2 very sensitive (.)(.)- I'd love her to come early, anytime after 37 weeks would be perfect.

Take care Kerry and try and relax a bit you never know he could arrive anytime....

Em- I'm pretty sure it was Kat asking about the FET, but I could be wrong


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi

Been busy the last couple of days - back at work, cat been speyed so bad nights sleeping on the couch with her and my elderly aunt has been in hospital with pulmonary odema so not been getting home till gone 9pm for the last few nights  

Hi Yvonne and Sutton, I'm sorry that you didn't have a great experience with Mr Patel Sutton.
He isn't my consultant but he was the one that came to double check on the scan where we found that I had miscarried. He was lovely - very kind and considerate. He also did my second EC and it was the only one out of the three where I didn't have any pain at all afterwards!

OMG Samper - so close 

I'm glad everything turned out ok with bk Kerry, must have been scary for you  

Em!!!!!!!!!!!!! 9 days til FET  that has around very quickly.

Right I promised myself tonight was going to be my early bed night, but I am still sat her with hair wet from the bath 2 hrs ago!!! that means it will be at least 11pm before I even go to bed (on the couch !) with another night of broken sleep everytime the cat twitches   what we do for love  

night girls


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I have definitely come to the conclusion that perhaps I was being a little oversensitive    I think I concentrated too much on the comment on my weight to deflect from taking in that the little hope we had that we might just get a natural pg had just been blown out of the water, hence the mini meltdown the day after!  I knew it was coming so shouldn't have been that surprised, I suppose until someone tells you straight you just keep hoping.  Apparently (according to hubby anyway), he did start by saying he wasn't going to bang on about my weight but obviously I blanked that bit out    Must be me being sensitive, stuff like that normally doesn't bother me - I'm a perfectly normal size 16 so not massively overweight.  Ha, ha!  I'm sure all will be fine next time - everything else was really positive so I'm sure it will all be fine.

Glad all went well for you with MW Kerry.  Iccle One, hope you managed to get to bed before 11pm - I have also just dried and straightened my hair after washing it at 8pm, oops!

Goodnight all xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Yvonne I think it's perfectly normal to get a bit emotional after your 1st cons but you seem to have put it in to perspective, I remember when we had ours at St. Mary's a few years ago and I thought she was a total witch- she told me my tubes were blocked and we would need IVF and I hadn't even had an HSG and my tubes are definitely NOT blocked! But it did take IVF to get me pregnant.

I think it's just the shock of realising that you are probably going to need to go down the IF route... Lets hope the changes to your DH drugs do the job anyway and things happen naturally in the meantime  

Iccle One good to hear from you, it's funny how we love our pets isn't it- my dog is my fur baby he loves cudddles (he's not small either) I just need to make sure I don't neglect him when the baby comes- he definitely senses something is going on and is very gentle around me 

I know I can't believe I only have 4 1/5 weeks to go- *(TMI warning) * I had a very unusual, very thick discharge last night so DH is convinced it was part of my show, I'm not sure 'cos it wasn't bloody at all but it was weird.

Can't really be bothered with work but hey ho not long to go 

Sam


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Morning all


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls
very quick one from me.

welcome to Jude and Sutton   We too have been very happy with Mr P and also Mr A but we never met Mr L.  Mr P did say to me at our initial consulation that weight wasnt too much of an issue as he gets "larger ladies pregnant" but he did say at my last scan to try and lose a few pounds.  i think he agreed with me though that if i end up with a laparotomy you cant move around hardly and last time i did put a fair bit on!  have to agree with the girls though that you MUST feel happy where you are and this is one hell of an emotional rollercoaster full of tears, tantrums and laughter (on here usually  ) but we will help you where we can.  we all started off like you both and know just how it feels. wishing you much good luck

Sam and Kerry ...not long now   how exciting!!!

Em - thanks for the FET stuff i'm gonna copy and paste and read later

Iccle - how are you doing chick?

Must go! need to put the dinner on!!!  i am ok just having a few down days but will be alright xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi All

Just read that Wendysworld is having twins, (hence her feeling so terrrible) what fab news, Wendy I'm thrilled for you!!

Flower good to hear from you, we've all got fingers crossed for you.

I hope everyone else is OK?

Off to dry my hair

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Wow Wendy having twins!!!!

I'm doing ok thanks Flower, I still get very sad about not being pregnant anymore but I'm trying to allow the pain to pass through me and not make me bitter. 
I have had my review moved forward though, DH couldn't make 14th and when I called to re-arrange they were able to bring it forward to the 10th.

Speaking of which  - hasn't one of you got a review on 25th? I can't get far enough down the thread to check who. But they have a cancellation for 14th now!!

I can definitely get where you are coming from Sutton. I had absolutely blocked tubes (not even the fluid could drain out) but still hoped for a "miracle" and it hit me hard when I had my tubes removed and I realised that there would be no chance of a natural pregnancy. Infact my first post on here was about a week post op, a couple of lines about how I was infertile and I then had to sign off because I was sobbing too much and couldn't face discussing what I was going through. 

I wonder what that discharge was? Although I know someone near to term on the Care site who has had a mucousy discharge I think she has two weeks left (Sallyanne).


----------



## CATICE (Feb 22, 2007)

Hello all,

I have not been on for a while.  I have had some good day's but then Tuesday was the day form hell.  Something set me off in the morning and it made me so sad.  I had a difficult day at work and many times felt like going home and just cry.  I have a good mate at work which mad me feel better.  By bed time I was really depressed again and crying .  It took my DH ages to calm me down.  I am so lucky to have him and he is so understanding.  He could leave and start a family with someone else but he sticks around though thick and thin.  I now realise that as bad as it sounds I was feeling sorry for myself. It isn't fair what has happened but there are people out there with worse problems than me.  I hope I am over the worst.  One thing is for certain no matter how many times you loose a pregnancy or a pregnancy does not develop it does not get any easier.

Iccle - I am the one with a review for 25th.  I think I will keep it need some time to think before hand.  Thanks for thinking of me though

Em - Hope you don't mind me asking you don't have to tell me if you don't want to but how much are the drugs for the FET.  I think I will have to do FEt.  Trying to save some money at the moment.  My husband wants me to do the natural cycle but based on you post it seems Care prefer you use the drugs.  I am quite regular usually 28 day cycle.

Yvonne - don't worry to much about your weight.  I am 5'7 and a size 20 that did not stop me .  No one mentioned my weight other than to say that it may affect my chances.  I am going loose some weight though if I do it again.  Got to be god mother  at the end of this month and want to loose at least half a stone before then.  Optimistic I know but I have nothing else to focus on.  The only problem I have had with any person at Care was one of the nurses there was a misunderstanding regarding the drugs I needed to take.  Maybe I did not ask all the right questions but having never done it before I did not know what to ask.  Anyway she still thinks I had not listened to her instructions and I think she did not go though all the stages of the process properly in the end we agreed it had been a misunderstanding.  

Wendy - Great news about your twins.  You are so lucky.     I would joke with my DH when we had our IVF that we might have twins i.e. buy one get one free.  Or if we were really lucky we might have two sets of identical twins.  Wonder what the chances of that are.  Hope all goes well for you and keep us posted.


Got to go now but I will keep checking the posts to see how you are all doing.

Kat


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sam - wow, that could be a show starting, my sis didn't always have a bloody one with her LO's, I know at least once where she just got a heavy discharge for a week or so, you never know, she could be along soon!  

Iccle one - hope your puddy cat is feeling a bit better and has stopped growling/hissing at you.  I have a boy cat (gorgeous big fluffy white and silver persian who was abandoned when he was a kitten), I didn't have to get him done but he had to have some teeth out a couple of years ago and he was definitely not impressed with me at all.

Wendy - congrats on the twins, I can only hope we are as blessed one day.  You must be over the moon.

Flowerpot and Kat, Mr P did say he wouldn't bang on about my weight but explained about probably needing higher doses of stimms and something about a hormone turning to testosterone or something like that if you're overweight - think I just focussed on that to block out the "you won't get pg naturally bit".  Have now joined weightwatchers so hopefully will lose some weight.....need to fight with my chocolate addiction  

Kat - congrats on being godmother, my little nieces and nephew are what keep me going, especially my little nephew, he is 2 and can be a complete monster but is also a real cutie pie.  My nieces are 4 years and 8 weeks and they are little darlings as well.  Can't believe that nurse - I think they take it for granted doing the job day in day out and maybe they're not always clear on instructions.  I know i'm going to have write it down, am still trying to get my head around the part where I have to inject myself daily    I don't mind needles at all but the thought of sticking them in myself is not particularly appealing!!  Sure the end result will be worth it though!


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi all

just in from the gym and had my tea  

Cat, i don't mind you asking, it cost me around £125 for the drugs, i am on quite a few so i didn't think it was bad. it'll work out at about £1000ish for a FET attempt. i did have the clexane (blood thinning) injections and cyclogest (progesterone) prescribed for me by my GP at the last attempt as he said as they are not fertility drugs why should he not, I love my GP.
regarding natural or medicated i'm only going off my personal experience, even though i'm regular my endo and blood flow issues and immune issues could have had a massive bearing on the choice. you would have to discuss all the options at a review. 

when we had our initial consultation with Mr A my weight was mentioned but as a secondry to the fact my endo could not wait 
(i'm 5 8" and a size 20/22) he said that it would be beneficial to try and loose some weight but as i had already lost about 3 stone he was happy i had made a lifestyle change and was trying. he said the largest lady he had treated to get a positive result and a live birth was about 22 stone.
Mr P also mentioned my weight but then said it could also work the opposite if i went on a crash diet before. he just recommended losing 5% of my weight which is about what i put on with the last TX.
they do understand that sometimes time and reasons override the weight issue.
my endo could not wait till i was a BMI of 30 (or my age for that reason  )
as long as they see you are trying and are fit and healthy it's not too much of an issue, thankfully.

I have found that i put on some weight when having TX, i put it down to the whey protein on the freash cycles, the fact i didn't go to the gym, i sat around not doing much plus the drugs and steroids didn't help. it is harder to loose as well after TX, not sure whether it's cos drugs etc mess with your metabolism, an ongoing battle i'm afraid  

right enough about weight   i'm off to bed

night night
love Em X


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Am still here   No sign yet, well a few tightenings and slight contractions but nothing major. Didn't realise how hard this last bit would be when your the size of a house and can hardly move, but wouldn't change it for the world - I realise how lucky I am. 

Hope everyone is doing well.

K
xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

10 days left Kerry, Wowee how exciting- is it really dragging? I know what you mean though about being lucky- I do feel very blessed.

We had our last parentcraft lesson today, the MW was telling us that we will be at our most fertile after giving birth and that couples who conceived through IVF often find themselves pregnant almost straight away (how ironic- she wasn't singling us out when she said it because no one in the class knows we had IVF) I asked her how long this fertile period lasted for and said to DH when we got home 'so are we cracking on for no.2 straight away' 

*(TMI Warning) * Still got this gloopy stuff coming out in small 'chunks' but no idea what it is, so I'll ask the MW on Tuesday, I would like her to be early though ( not dangerously so, but I think she would be fine after 36 weeks) I'm going to start doing the 'eating curry and having lots of sex' thing soon to help things move along 

Em, you have my full admiration going to the gym in the evening- I'm usually in bed for 10pm at the very latest ( that's before being preggers) don't know where you find the energy .

Kat my heart goes out to you,  both you and Em have success with your FET.

Hope everyone else is OK.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I really don't want to worry you Sam but it might be your plug, how about you call your maternity unit or the NHS helpline just to see what they say?


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

evening all

just spent a few hours with Mick changing the attic bedroom (the boys room) around and giving it a good clean, we have taken the 2 single beds out and put our kingsize up there ready for our new bed to be delivered in our room tomorrow. Ewan will be like king of the castle when he sleeps tomorrow, it looks like a little bedsit now as the TV etc can be tuned in properly and we also got rid of a lot of the old toys.
Mick's been stressing about when Joel is here at the same time as Ewan about them sleeping in a bed together, he says an 18year old won't want to sleep with a 9 year old, probably not but they have 2 choices and as Joel hasn't been bothered to come and see us here since last summer it's tough $***. he'll have to sleep on the pull out bed down below (our basement room/2nd livingroom)

must say the room looks great, shame about the back bedroom now though, it's full of the crap we are getting rid of at the tip tomorrow, then i'm gonna set it up as a treatment room for my body massage, so if any of you want a trip to see me for a massage you will be more than welcome.

it'll be a treatment room at least until it becomes our nursery   

Sam ~ could be any time now, i'll PM you my number so you can (your DH can) send me a text to let us know how you are getting on  
we have always gone to the gym at night, it's quieter, we are normally home for 9.30ish have a light tea and then bed, i've always gone to bed around 10/10.30ish, i'm nasty without my sleep  

Kerry ~ hope you are ok, you still got contractions 

Iccle ~ Hi hon, how you doing?

Hi everyone else, gonna shoot now i've given you a blow by blow account of my day  
ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Ooohhhh massage - haven't had one of those for months - my usual massage therapist has been on Mat leave.

That woman that I know off the Care forum has gone into hospital to be induced   as she has lost some fluid from around the baby and they don't want to leave her any longer - she first lost mucous about a week or 10 days ago.

I'm doing ok thanks Em - I had a bit of a wobble yesterday but I'm ok - not long to your FET is there? I really hope you get that positive this time


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the PM Em, I have replied. 

I don't feel ready quite yet and am sure Kerry will  be first , but I've definitely felt changes in my body in the last 3-4 days..it's a bit like analysing 2ww symptoms all over again 

I'd love to come for a massage but unless you've got one of those beds with a hole in the middle, it might be a struggle  How's selling the house going? We had our 1st viewing today, she loved it but hasn't sold her own. TBH it would be a bit of a nightmare if we sold it right now  , so not going to stress about it  

Iccle one, when we talked about our 'show' or plug in parent craft the MWs didn't seem concerned about it and said it can happen a couple weeks before anything else, they just said to call them if our waters break or rupture, so unless something radical happens I should just be OK to wait until Tuesday, but thanks for thinking of me   ( You have posted again since me writing this so, I'll keep an eye on things just in case it is fluid- I don't think it is though as it is very think (like rubbery clear hair gel))

Kerry, will you make sure someone lets us know when Baby comes, we will be on tenterhooks for the next couple of weeks?- we will definitely want some pics as well


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

samper said:


> I'd love to come for a massage but unless you've got one of those beds with a hole in the middle, it might be a struggle  How's selling the house going? We had our 1st viewing today, she loved it but hasn't sold her own. TBH it would be a bit of a nightmare if we sold it right now , so not going to stress about it


HA HA, it's got a little hole (for your face) but not big enough for that BIG bump 

not had much on the house front, we gave notice last friday with the agent we are with and CONVENIENTLY on the Saturday we get a phone call to say someone wants to view, i said yes to the sunday morning but then said to Mick that they wouldn't show.
surprise surprise they didn't show, so i rang the agents on Monday and said that if they were gonna send bogus clients at least make them show up, he insisted that they were real and i told him he was a liar and not to bother ringing with anymore however real between now and the end of the notice next Friday. i think he was a bit shocked that i called him a liar but it was very convenient that suddenly we had a viewer.

hope the new agents are gonna be better, i have told them that they have 12 weeks to sell or we are off to another agent, he said we will sell it so watch this space. 

i love my house, an old victorian 3/4 bed terrace over 4 floors and lots of quirky nooks and crannies, the only thing is it has no off road parking and the road can get quite busy at rush hours and also it has no garden. just wish we could pick it up and move it 
part of me doesn't want to move but the other part does, both of us are like that and i know whatever we find won't be as big as ours now.

right better get ready for our new bed which is arriving within the hour

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Sam - if your MW isn't worried then I don't think you should be either  

Did your bed arrive ok Em?

Kerry, have you got your bag packed? My mum started taking hers everywhere at this stage with my youngest sister just in case! Do you have anything planned? Epidural as soon as possible? Water birth? 

My cat is much better thanks Yvonne, she must be as she can now run away when it's time for anti-biotics  , she has just crouched down and mewed pitifully up to yesterday but today was her last one so that's ok. 
Just the stitches to be removed now but dh is doing the vet run so he can be the bad one this time  

Cat - I find that I just hope to feel better today than I did yesterday - it never gets any easier but as long as I can cope better I think thats a bonus.

I keep thinking that I should just ask to be put back on the share list at Care, I can be quite impetuous at times and right now I am just itching to be trying again.
I know that if I was able to concieve naturally I would just take the pill for a month and then go again.
When I was last at the hospital my hcg was at 28,000 so that would mean that it will take a month for those levels to return to normal (5000 or less). 
Analysing myself, I think that for me being able to try to get pregnant is the most important part of doing the treatment (obviously I want a baby), but trying makes me feel halfway normal. Plus we had only decided to try for a family and stopped the pill a month before I ended up in hospital with blood poisoning from my tubes    and then found that we wouldn't concieve naturally, so I think that contributes to my fixation on being able to try for a family. 

I'll have to talk to dh and thrash it out.

Hope you all have a nice day


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle one if you feel ready to go back on the share list you should just go for it, like you if I could have conceived naturally after my m/c I would have done so why should you hold back now- as long as you feel ready. Isn't your review apt on Thursday, can you let them know then what you want to do next?

Em your house sounds gorgeous- I love period properties ours is also a big double fronted 3 storey Georgian/Victorian- but the ground floor has been converted into 2 shops- so we have a florist and a bike shop as tenants and then we have a 3 double bedroom duplex above. Like you the problem is no off-road parking and a shoe box courtyard but the flat itself has so much character we'll be sad to sell it.

hi everyone else

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just a quick hello from me lovelies..hope all is well?    Sam, have you had any more "shows"?  

Just to let you know that i will post any news from kerry as soon as i hear, her DH is gonna let us know so I will be sure to post

hope your enjoying the weekend, its lovely, sunny but windy  xxxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

afternoon all

OMG the bed has arrived, well it arrived at 10.30 this morning and it wouldn't fit  we already have a kingsize and went to get another but when Mick laid on a superking size he was hooked, so thats what we ordered. we measured it and everything to make sure and thought all was ok.

to cut a very long story short i now have half a stairs bannister as my dad has cut half of it off    god knows what we will do when we move, it might be easier to take the window out! so i've now got to wait for Mick to come in from football (priorities) to fix it back together, fill the gaps, sand it and then it can be painted, such a trauma for a SUPERKINGSIZE BED.

I'll take a piccie and let you all see, i think i'm more bemused and shocked at what we have done just for a bed  

back in a bit 
love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

OMG I would lick dh's feet for a superking!   6 feet square - bliss!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

here's the damage


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

and again


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oops!  Still, am very jealous you have a superking, we have a standard double as that's all that can fit in our house.  With a 6ft3 DH with a tendency to sprawl (and snore.... ) I would love to have a bed that big


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

it's wonderful, i can't wait to have a good nights sleep on it.

Mick is 6 4" and i'm 5 8" and our cat Willow likes to lie corner to corner as well so plenty of room now.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

The bed looks great, maybe you could keep the 'open staircase' look as a feature 

Infact we could do with a superking at the moment, I take up more than half of our King size much to DH's disgust (another 6' 3" er)


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Awwww - your staircase  

The bed looks worth it though 

You know my dh is a 6 footer too - weird huh? mind you I'm a pip squeak at 5"2'.

We have a double which dh has pretty much had sole use of since we got it as I have slept on the couch with the cat  
Still, she has her stiches out on Monday so I'll be back to trying to retain my half of the bed and ignore dh snoring  

We went into Manchester for Chinese tonight and have talked about what to do about our next cycle. Dh said "what would you do if it was just up to you?" so I said that I would go with Care again, and he said "so that's what we'll do"
His reasoning is that he has the easy job and it's me that has to have all the injections and feel like crap so I decide how we proceed with treatment. Pretty cool huh?! He is a really decent bloke though. I wish it was that easy to talk him into letting me drive


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Your DH sounds lovely iccle One  

I hate driving with DH in the car, he shouts at me all the time ( I do get bad road rage) and we end up having a row. Admittedly my driving has become awful since getting pregnant- I have become really indecisive


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I'm the one that has a go at him!!  
I always have to tell him to indicate on minor roads and leaving motorways, it annoys the hell out of me   actually just thought - he probably does it to wind me up, swine  

How was the superking Em?


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Afternoon all,

Does anyone know where I can get an IVF and ICSI factsheet that I can print off?  Am getting sick of explaining to people (read parents....  ), how the drug process works etc. and them replying with "yeah but what does that do/what happens then" etc. etc. you get the picture.  DH's parents have internet access so have redirected them to Care's website but my parents, well mother dearest is a bit dizzy at the best of times so end up trying to explain to stepdad who gets v. embarrassed and my dad, well, lets not go there - he's a nightmare!!

Hope everyone's well - hope you enjoyed your new bed Em xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

there is a treatment FAQ on here somewhere - I have a look and see if I can find it Yvonne


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

That was easier than I thought - I had remembered correctly 

here you go Yvonne: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=59514.0

There is a whole section on treatments in that section so have a shufty and see if there is anything else you think would suit.


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

evening all

had a great nights sleep in our new bed, was trying to dream that when we woke up the fairies had been in and repaired the staircase   

well worth the agro  

anyway still not fixed it thats tomorrow nights job for Mick, we've been taking stuff to the tip and getting the back bedroom sorted, it now looks like a nice relaxing treatment room  

hope you have all had a good day and not got too cold in the snow/sleet

back in a bit, off to sort the bedding and towels out now cos we've got drawers in this bed so it'll free up some cupboard space

XXX

forgot it's back to work tomorrow for me,   wish i was still off and could carry on with all my swapping and changing.


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi girlies

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend. 

Not long now until I have to go back for FSH to be tested. I could be up and running with my 2nd cycle at CARE this time in two weeks agggghhh!!!  

Iccle One - How are you doing?

Sam - Anymore signs of an impending arrival??

Kerry - How are you, bet you are just wishing the days away until you meet your little one.

Angels -  

Anyway going to go and watch telly now
Bye for now
Sarah xxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks iccle, I'll have a look at that one x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi all,

Am still here   I know I have a week to go but I'm so ready for him to come now, and so uncomfortable!! Been having tightenings/contractions all weekend, had a long walk followed by spicy chinese on friday, more pineapple on saturday, shopping yesterday and even persuaded DH to   last night but nothing  i know he'll come when he's ready but I'm getting so impatient! 

Flower will update you all with news, and Em thanks for your number hun will keep you posted.

Will pop back if anything happens. Hope everyone is ok.

K
xxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Kerry you must be soo fed up now- I am so uncomfortable and 3 weeks behind so you must be *really* uncomfortable 

I am hgoing to start the curry,and pineapple this weekend- but on the  subject I was planning on lots of the same but apparently the prostaglandins are more effective orally  DH may be up for that but I'll have to be VERY uncomfortable before that happens 

Take care, I'll be thinking of you

Hi everyone else, hope you are all OK

Sam


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hmmm...I'm with you there! I thought it was the actual   /fluid breaking down the mucus plug/membranes that did it. Will continue with that method before resorting to the oral method


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

discussing the merits of   up the flue or down the chimney  

As far as I knew it was a hormone in sperm that mimics one that is released when labour starts the one that softens the cervix) and I had always thought it was "for vaginal use"   
Well if I turn out to be wrong I won't be letting dh know either - he doesn't need any excuses - as far as he's concerned it cures everything from vitamin deficiencies to flu     

Sorry you girls are feeling so uncomfortable  I hope your babies come soon - not cos I am itching to see them too of course!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

men are so predictable aren't they- I told DH I would have to be very later before he benefitted from  that particular activity.   

Here is the text from the babycentre website

"Alternatively, giving your partner oral sex may work better. It is thought that prostaglandins are absorbed more efficiently through the gut than through the vagina. (Note: you may prefer to keep this piece of information to yourself.) "

I'm seeing the MW today, hopefully she'll tell me baby's head is well down- unfortunately I know it isn't because I can feel her digging into my ribs


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Lets agree not to tell DH's any of this info, otherwise we'll never hear then end of it!

Sam ~ I get all my kicks in the ribs and he is defo head down, about 3/5ths now. I'm sure bubs will be head down. Hope your appt goes well. I've not got one till next Monday, by which time if he's not arrived I'll be having a sweep which I'm not looking forward to!

Has anyone heard from Naimh? Just wondered how she is getting on.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

No I wouldn't fancy a sweep either,   for you he pops out before next Monday  . I sooo can not wait to finish work- 3 1/2 days left!!!

Not heard from Niamh, I know she had her 1st scan and had one bean on board but nothing since...

What about Princess, not heard from her for ages


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Princess is fine. She's been staying at a friends as DH has been away.

Just had another bowl of pineapple


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Only 4/5 palpable, I'm going to start taking long walks next week when I finish work- apparently going on the swing is good to so I'll be hangng around in the park next week 

Kerry, apparently Blue Cohosh is meant to be good for starting contractions.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks hun, will keep that in mind.

Get yourself a birthing ball. I got one from Ebay and bounce away at night or when uncomfortable. It helps gets bubs in the right place and alleviates pain. 

xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I bought one a few weeks ago Kerry so will be a bit more commited to using it 

Hope everyone else is OK- are you back at CARE tomorrow Em to check if you are ready for those little frosties?   this is it for you   

Iccle one you're there on Thursday aren't you? Hope everything goes well.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls, everyone ok?

Just wanted to wish Em good luck for tomorrow, I have a feeling your at the hospital tomorrow? 

hope all is well 

xxxxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

evening all

been having a chuckle at the ways and means to bring on labour   like you said don't tell the men  

hope everyone is ok, just a quick post tonight, not sure where the time has gone today   

thanks for remembering i'm in for a scan in the morning
i need an early night as i've to be at the clinic for my scan at 8am, normally a 30/40 min drive but with all the traffic going into Manchester i'd better set off earlier  

right see you all soon
love Em X

PS Happy Birthday Dave


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Em - Good luck with your scan tomorrow

Sarah xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Good luck Em, I'm keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi all

scan went well, lining is 9mm and i look set to go on Monday, just waiting on the blood results later on today so i'll update you then  

love Em X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news Em, you must be sooo excited..... When will they be defrosted?


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

another quick update, ET on Tuesday, they will ring on Saturday when they have done the list to tell me what time and i start the lovely pessaries on Sunday  

I think they will defrost them on the Tuesday morning, i'll check on that when they ring on Saturday

right better get back off to work
see you all in a bit
Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Way to go em!!  good luck  THIS IS THE ONE 

hi girlies  just had acu so very tired so putting my feet up after a nice bath. see you all soon xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I'll have everything crossed for you   Em  

Owww acu sounds lovely Flower, I think I may go and see my acu lady on Monday to see'll if she can give me a couple of sessions to help with the labour 

Good luck tomorrow Iccle One, let us know how you get on with your review apt.

Hi Yvonne, Sarah and evryone else...

Kerry anything happening yet??


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

evening all

Iccle ~ good luck for your review tomorrow, i'll be thinking of you    

Hope everyone else is ok

off for some tea as i've just got in from work
ta ra for now
Em X


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Evening all

Had our implications counselling with Ruth yesterday (for all of about 20 minutes!!)  She was lovely though and DH keeps saying it didn't take long because I know exactly what I want and she could tell I'd done my research - flatterer    

At least I know where she is if I have another meltdown (of which I'm sure there'll be many on this long and tortuous road)!  Just the bloods to come back and then we're ready - am very nervous about self injecting (having a needle phobic DH doesn't reassure me either   )  Sure I'll be fine when I get into the right mindset  

Good luck for Monday Em

Not long till you finish work now Sam - the time will fly by once you do.

Hope something's happening for you Kerry and that's why you're not around today.

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Yvonne, you'll be fine with the injections- they don't hurt at all really and much better if you do them yourself, then you're in control... So what happens next for you now, are you just waiting to be matched to a recipient?

Finishing work tomorrow, it would have been nice to have 2 gentle days to finish on but my maternity cover starts today so I'll have to do a fairly intensive induction with him!! 2 days really isn't long enough so he'll be really left in the s**t for the next 6 months. Hey ho -it won't be my problem I need to switch off work and just focus on the baby 

I really hope the baby won't be late my Mum is only over for 4 weeks and she arrives 5 days before my due date so if the baby is late I won't benefit from her support when I'll need it most. Unfortunately she needs to be back in the States by 6th June because of her Visa so she won't be able to extend her visit either. It's times like this I really misss having my family around- my Dad and elder brother probably won't even get to see the baby this year unless they come home at Christmas, at least the twins are planning on coming over during their summer holidays (they start college this year) so at least baby will get to meet one Auntie and Uncle 

Sam


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm still here!   No movement yet. Very uncomfortable but hanging in there. Will keep you posted.

Sam ~ I'm sure Bubs will arrive on time and your mum's trip will go to plan. Be lovely for your brother & sister to see the baby when they come over. Bet you cna't wait to finish work now. 

Yvonne ~ glad your session went well. Research is the key, the more you know the easier it is. The injections really don't hurt, just remember to do it slowly.

Em ~ hope your ok hun and ready for FET    

Iccle ~ hope your review appt goes well sweetie.

Flower ~ hope you slept well after acu. Hope Af arrives soon  

xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Your bump looks great Kerry, but are you sure you haven't got another one hiding in there?


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi,

Sam - waiting for the bloods and then all systems go!

Kerry - nice to see you're hanging on!

Yvonne x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I feel like I'm carrying a litter!   Imagine after all this I have twins!! Dh would faint!!   

xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I went for my review today - pretty pointless really. Everything went ok, shame about the m/c, no known reason etc. He also said that he "wouldn't advise" sharing again, this has come as a bit of a blow really - after what he had said at our last review I had expected to be able to have at least one more go.
We do have an appointment for the NHS (praying that they don't find out about this last treatment) but I have to lose a couple of BMI points to be able to have treatment with them (currently 32) so that means about a stone - not sure if I can do it. Plus I was expecting to have the share as a 'back up plan'.
He said that it was because he thought that I should get a crack at a cycle having the 14 or so eggs that seems to be the norm for me, trouble is - we can't afford a full cost cycle - so we don't get a crack at any eggs.
I am going to knuckle down though and really try to lose enough weight to be able to go with the NHS, I just hope I can do it in time for our appointment in June.
Even though we have the NHS appointment I am feeling quite upset - I want our child, If the NHS find out about the third attempt then we are screwed. We can't shell out even if we get the drugs funded - well could but only if I didn't get pregnant cos we'd have to put it on a credit card and if I did get pregnant we wouldn't be able to pay it back because we'd have to use that money to get baby stuff.

It all seems so unfair again right now


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

KerryB said:


> I feel like I'm carrying a litter!  Imagine after all this I have twins!! Dh would faint!!
> 
> xx


Would save going through it all again though - like buy 1 get 1 free lol!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Iccle I am so, so very sorry, I can't imagine how devastated you must both feel.  Surely if you're getting more than 8 eggs and they have been viable you should still be able to share and also, is the doc just advising rather than saying no he won't accept you on to the programme?

We too can't afford IVF and ineligible on the NHS as DH already has a 10yr old son so I know how you feel about sharing being your only option.

I don't know what else I can say really, I know nothing can make up for the total devastation you must be feeling right now.

Thinking of you
Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh Iccle One, I am so upset for you, you really didn't need this blow   Did he say you CAN'T do another eggshare or just that he wouldn't advise it? Can you put your foot down and insist upon 1 last egg share?

Do CARE do finance? could you not look into that- I wouldn't usually recommend  anyone borrowing but I know how much you want a baby. You've got plenty of friends here who would be happy to pass down baby things to you as long as you wouldn't mind well- treated 2nd hand stuff 

I wish there was something more I could say or do to help.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

It's ok girls - the majority of how I feel right now is just feeling sorry for myself, knowing that doesn't make it any easier though!

I think that Mr L was trying to politely say no, he just didn't want to be blunt. I could have pushed for it and dh said maybe we should have, but Mr L is the egg share consultant and I wouldn't want to do another cycle having him p*ssed cos I had pushed for another attempt.

I hope that it won't matter and the NHS attempt will pay off. We'll see though. I suppose if we really want another attempt we'll find a way to get the money.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

You have every right to feel sorry for yourself    I think all of us that go through this awful ordeal have that right every now and again - not saying moping around permanent is a good thing but a couple of days being quiet, lounging around in your pj's watching rubbish tv and eating choccie can do a girl the world of good.  Fingers crossed for the NHS coming through for you


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

evening all

just done a 9am-9pm so i'm pooped  

Iccle been thinking about you all day and only just been able to get on to see how it went   like Sam said try and push for one last egg share cycle, at the end of the day you produce enough eggs and it shows that the last one got a positive even if it wasn't to be, i really don't know what else to say to make it feel better, all i can do is be here for you  

Kerry ~ you sure there aren't 2 in there  

hi everyone else
night night
love Em X


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yvonne ~ Love the buy on get free idea!

Iccle ~ I can kind of see his point in saying you'd be better using all your eggs for you own treatment, but it doenst take into account the financial aspect does it. What a  I so wish we could all do something for you.  Where will your NHS tx be? St Mary's? Perfectly understandable that your feeling fed up hun   I'm sure you'll be able to drop a stone by June, we'll all support you. Keep your chin up, WE WILL GET YOU PREGNANT! 

Em ~ gosh you must have been pooped! Are you all set for FET??

Sam ~ you ok hun?

No news here   

xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Last day at work today   My maternity cover decided not to start so i've had a pretty laid back last day which I'm glad about. I've been up since 3.30am my ribs are killing me they are being crushed and we had some baby aerobics going on from 3.30- 6.30am  

Kerry, tell that baby to hurry up- we can't wait to see his piccies 

Em, what time are you expecting a call tomorrow- areall 4 being defrosted?

Iccle One- you are entitled to feel sorry for yourself. Take care at least June isn't too far away, I really hope you can sort something out with CARE I know you would feel happier there BUT at then end of he day when you get your baby you won't mind which clinic achieved it.

Hi everyone else

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

You are all talking sense girls - I think the majority of why this has hit me so hard is that all of a sudden I just thought "Oh my god I might never get pregnant" and it's really weird because I have gone all my adult life (up to a couple of years ago) not being bothered about starting a family. Now though it really is the most important thing to me.
The main thing now is to lose enough weight to be able to start as soon as they can fit me in at St Mary's!

Don't know about waiting on Kerry but I am itching to see both your babies!!   

Has anyone heard from Princess? I'm getting worried now  

Good luck for the defrosting Em - I really hope this is the one for you    

I was pretty nervous about injecting too Yvonne buit it really doesn't take long to get used to it


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

iccle one said:


> I have gone all my adult life (up to a couple of years ago) not being bothered about starting a family. Now though it really is the most important thing to me.


I know exactly what you mean Iccle One, II was exactly the same, it just seems impossible to get away from the biological clock!! The thing is I was so focussed on just getting pregnant that I still don't think it has sunk in that I am actually going to have a baby in a few weeks 

Had a lovely last day at work, went out to the pub for lunch and then they did a big presentation in reception and I got some gorgeous baby things and the 2 women I sit with bought me a Neals Yard Mother-to-be pampering set which is lovely. So now I am officially a lady of leisure for the next few weeks 

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Morning all,

Nice to see you were well looked after on your last day Kerry    Enjoy the time before LO comes along.

Iccle One, I'm so glad to see you're feeling a bit more positive.  Can highly recommend WW online for weight loss (cheaper than the weekly meetings   ) - I've been a member before and re-joined the other week after our first consultation and 5lbs has dropped off already.  Weigh in day Monday so should have lost another couple of pounds then.  You'll shed a stone in no time.  If you need support to avoid the choccie biccies feel free to PM me - I have a terrible sweet tooth (well any food really..... ha!)  It's sooooo hard to resist when everyone else is tucking in.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Yvonne xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi All

turning into a nice day  

Just had a call from Care, they were ringing to tell me the time on ET on Tuesday but she said they had a complicated list that needed more sorting so they would ring me in the morning with a definate time   I HATE WAITING  

just had a spring clean then i won't feel the urge to start doing things in my 2WW, plus got the day to myself cos Micks gone to north wales to see Joel (i like it on my own every now and again, the place stays tidy  )

back in a bit cos i need to change the washer over
ta ra love Em X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Em, how annoying for you, I bet you just want to know a time.

Kerry if you go in today, apparently Kerry Katona is in having just had her 4th- so you could end up on TV  

Hopefully they draw the line at allowing the TV crew to follow them on to a maternity ward, I'd kick off big time


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Still here! DH came home on Thursday and told me she had been taken in, her waters broke on Weds night, and I spent all night worrying about being in the next bed to her with her screaming "Mark, Mark" every 2 minutes! So far so good!   Although I want to go in now, very fed up. Can't do anything without needing the loo, bored of TV and sitting on the sofa, Sorry to moan   just so uncomfortable. He seems happy just wriggling away in there.  Really not looking forward to having a sweep on Monday if it comes to it.

Sam ~ glad they treated you well at work. Bet your looking forward to putting your feet up.

Yvonne ~ well done you with the WW, great loss so far.

Iccle ~ Its hard to think of anything else when you set your mind to something. IT WILL HAPPEN.

Em ~ hope your having a nice day on your own. Hope they call first thing about ET.

Not heard from Princess. She saw her MW the other day and had  to go to hosp due to some unusual discharge, she might have been kept in I guess. I hope she is ok though. 

Will keep you posted.
xxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I think I would rather cross my legs that be in the next bed to Kerry Katona.......


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

My thoughts exactly! I wonder if we'd have to sign a confidentiality agreement before being allowed in??!! I could sell my story to the News of the World!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Now there's an idea - you could get enough money for at least another 6 cycles of treatment


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Apparently she let them film the birth, that girl really is low  

Funnily enough I had a dream about ending up in the bed next to her the other night, thankfully we've both missed out on that Kerry 

Kerry, feel free to moan I can fully empathise- I hope he pops out for you today  

Went for a curry last night, but my acid reflux was bad again so I ended up with Tandoori King Prawns which aren't spicey in the slightest so that kind of defied the point of eating it. (It was yummy though  )


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Yvonne90 said:


> I think I would rather cross my legs that be in the next bed to Kerry Katona.......


my thoughts exactly, i can't stand that woman or the way she behaves and thinks she's the mum of the year  (don't get me started on her) 

got my call about 1/2 hour ago, ET Tuesday at 4pm, they will ring after they have thawed 2 to tell me the progress in the case we have to have the other 2 thawed, decisions decisions 
started on the lovely pessaries this morning and at least no more injections till i start on the Clexane (horrible stingy ones that hurt like mad) after ET

Kerry and Sam are you still hanging in there, i'm so excited at the first Manchester Care Girls baby being born

Hi everyone else
see you in a bit
Love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Fingers crossed for tomorrow Em   and I don't envy you those Clexane injections, it was like getting a dead leg sometimes  

Thanks for the offer of an ear in times of food stress Yvonne - I may just take you up on that! I have lost a pound and a half from Weds I think so doing ok so far (walking 20 mins to work helps), just have to stay away from the Maltesers  .

Dh must be feeling sorry for me cos he has said I can have a kitten   our cat's sister has just had a litter so we'll be getting a new baby Bengal in a few weeks, I can't wait  

Glad you missed the Kerry Catona ordeal Kerry! wouldn't wish that on anyone  

My sisters mate had a baby boy the day before yesterday - she called him Madison and I was about to say to my sis- "OMG that's a girls name, tell her before she put's it on the certificate!!" but then I remembered that Angelina Jolie called the child that she got from Cambodia Madison didn't she, so I suppose by the time he get's to school there'll be a couple of other boys with that name too!

Right, time to make some spinach and ricotta canelloni (from scratch might I add!!) never done it before and dh thinks I am a cooking god - let's hope I don't do anything to make him stop believing it.
You know I can't believe how many times I have winged it with a recipe (without him knowing) and he has raved about it so lets see if I can pull it off again


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi ladies.

Just saying hello and good luck to Em for ET ..

DR at the mo, going ok..

Hi to Sam, Kerry , flowerpot, Iccle one

H X


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

iccle one said:


> My sisters mate had a baby boy the day before yesterday - she called him Madison and I was about to say to my sis- "OMG that's a girls name, tell her before she put's it on the certificate!!" but then I remembered that Angelina Jolie called the child that she got from Cambodia Madison didn't she, so I suppose by the time he get's to school there'll be a couple of other boys with that name too!


AJ's little boy's called Maddox. Madison is a boy or girls name...means "son of Maud" (is your sister called Maud  ) 

N x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

looks like I got it a little wrong!! and no she isn't called Maud although I might start calling it her


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hickson great to hear from you, i hope all is going well withe the D/R keep in touch and let us know how you get on.

No news from Kerry today Hopefully that is good news and she has 'popped'  

How did the spinach and ricotta canneloni go iccle one? Sounds yummy anyway 

Glad you finally got the call Em   so did you find out when they will be defrosted, do they give them time to divide again before putting them back or do they just go straight back.

It feels really strange not having to go to work, I think I must be a workaholic- I have even brought by Blackberry and Laptop home with me for the duration of mat leave  I'll have to make DH hide them so I can't check my e-mails  

I'm glad it's not just me that can't stand Kerry Katona


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

No, not popped yet! Am still here   No real signs, lots of braxton hicks and a few period type cramps but thats it. Am seeing my midwife at 445 and will hopefully have a sweep. Am going to my friends soon for some reflexology which again will hopefully help. Will keep you posted. Flower will post any news for me....

Hope everyone is ok.

Em ~ good luck for tomorrow honey, will be thinking of you  

xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh no Kerry, Hopefully the midwife can work some magic...

I'm off to see the acu woman after lunch to book myself in for a couple of cheeky sessions. I don't think this baby is anywhere near ready to come out though my bump hasn't dropped at all!


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi all

hope you are all ok  
Kerry, you will be seeing your MW as i type, hope all is well

looking forward to ET at 4pm tomorrow   then the 2ww will go on forever
please can you all   that my embies survive the thaw, they are defrosting 2 to see how they are, i've asked them to call me if only 1 survives before we make the decision to thaw the other 2, my fear is that if we do the 4 then we might have to let 1 perish that is perfectly good, suppose thats the risk you take. so hoping for no phonecall which means that the 2 have survived ok.

roll on tomorrow 
sorry for no personals
Love Me X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Em, just wanted to say good luck. I most definitely will be   for your little embies. Hopefully these 2 both make it so you can save the others for siblings   .

Try not to worry ( hard I know) and relax once they are back in. Lots of positive thoughts, picture 2 lines on that HPT and visualise rubbing your bump in a couple of months time  

let us know how you get on

Sam


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Good luck Em, I'll be   for you xx

Evening everyone else, going to put my pyjamas on now and watch the soaps, had the day from hell at work.....oh the joys of HR!


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

well finally told my mum, (forgot my dad was in Shropshire for the week with the coach so she'll tell him) and she cried, she said she had been worrying about me recently as i didn't seem to be pulling myself out of the cloud i was in, only the last week had she seen any sign i might be coming out the other side and this explains why.
i had to tell them cos they have been so good helping with the last 2 cycles, but on the other hand i'd have loved to see their faces WHEN we get a positive.

just finished our Pasta with a spicy Tom sauce and then fresh fruit salad, could go a cream cake though for some reason, i'm not normally into them but just got the taste   a few brazils haven't hit the spot.

Yvonne, i love putting my jammas on and vegging out, do you work in the HR dept of a big company?

right gonna have a mouch around
back in bit
X


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh Em, I so wish it was a big company but it's only 55 people and a very close knit company meaning I have to be friend, foe, hand out the tissues etc. etc.  Unfortunately today I've had to be the baddie - it never gets any easier    It's so much easier to distance yourself from the emotional side in a big faceless organisation.  Tomorrow will be even worse as the situation should be finalised so I think I'm gonna have to have a couple of very large glasses of wine tomorrow!  Might have to get myself a big gooey cream cake as well I think  

Night all xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

OOH a glass of wine- I am soooo looking forward to an ice cold glass of Pinot Grigio . Hope tomorrow isn't too bad Yvonne. 

Good luck again Em, your Mum sounds sweet- they do worry don't they even though we are all grown up


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hope everything ok Kerry - what is a "sweep"? doesn't sound nice

Hi Hickson - mustn't have been paying attention as I didn't notice your post, good luck for your cycle

Em - some serious   for tomorrow hon, I'll be think of you at 4

Hi everyone else not missed on purpose but I need some hugs from dh and as he is having an early night I'm running out of time


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Morning girls

Kerry ~ are you still here     wonder whether the sweep did anything  

thanks for all the good wishes girls, really excited now, roll on 4pm

see you in a bit
love Me X


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Am still here! Had my sweep, the MW tries to tempt the membranes away from the cervix. She couldn't feel it too well as my cervix is still slightly faicng backwards but she managed it a bit and I had a small show. Managed  last night which should help too, and was the funniest sex ever - we both go the giggles and couldn't stop!! Had a bit more show overnight. Nothing else yet though, just a few niggles. Am hoping a walk round Tesco this afternoonn might help. Had a cleaning fest earlier, and feel very  so could also be a sign. Will keep you posted.

Good luck *Em* for this afternoon, will be thinking of you.

xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Good luck again Em, keep us posted if you feel up to it when you get home 

Sounds very frustrating Kerry- I am dreading being late,  I am the worlds most impatient person at the best of times so I'll be climbing the walls if Titch is late    My bump seems to have dropped slightly which I am hoping is a good sign.

Did the sweep hurt? ( My cervix tilts to the back slightly too)

Fingers crossed Tesco's does the job


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi all

I'm back and PUPO   
test on the 29th April

Well they had to thaw all 4, the first 2 were too fragmented and the 2nd 2 were very good (excellent the embriologist said), they told me 1X4cell and 1X3 cell, the 3 cell had become 4 when they brought them up on the screen, so 2X4 cell grade 2 embies on board.

We weren't gonna name them but couldn't help it, so here's to hoping that 'Douglas & Laxey' are in it for the long haul. (We're destined to be in the Isle of Man so until we get there we'll name our snow babies after places there, hope it's a good omen)

better go and put me feet up before Mick comes down from having a shave  

back later
Love Me X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Oooohhh congrats on being PUPO Em, I'll be looking forward to hearing some great news on 29th   .

You take it easy and pass lots of sticky vibes to those 2 little embies


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Good luck Em, keeping everything crossed for you hun   xx

Evening everyone else x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Fantastic news Em - were they grade 1 when they were frozen?
And yes - rest, rest, rest!

Ewww a sweep doesn't sound pleasant, don't envy you that Kerry


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi all

Iccle, I can't remember what they were when they were frozen, i think they were grade 2 cos i'm sure i only had 2 grade 1 and they put those back at the time.

yes i've been resting, Mick made tea (well he made some more rice to go with the sauce i made yesterday and was leftover   bless him, at least he's willing)

hope everyone else is ok
back tomorrow
love Me X


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Em ~                    Well done you, now keep your feet up and let those embies snuggle in nicely.

Still here.....

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
a quickie as in work grrr!!!

just wanted to see how Em was - great news  PUPO    THIS IS THE ONE FOR YOU  

 everyone else sorry for lack of personals xxx

It was my pre-op yesterday for my op on the 29th. had to have BT's, BP (which was very high and had to be repeated) and MRSA swabs etc.  All set for admission at 7.30am on the 29th now.  Nothing has changed in that she wont know till she gets me to theatre which op I need so 

I am planning for the big one, getting all my big nighties and things for a 5-7 week stay in hospital and just hoping i wont need them.  i need to dig out the check list actually for useful things to take in with me xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Flower sounds like 29th is going to be a big day for this thread, hopefully you can't get away with the least amount of work possible and Em will get her BFP the same day


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

samper said:


> Flower sounds like 29th is going to be a big day for this thread, hopefully you can get away with the least amount of work possible and Em will get her BFP the same day


I'll quote you on that   
it's gonna be such a long time till then, i'd say i'm bored but really there are lots of things i could/should be doing  got my last 2 assignments for body massage i can have finished soon, just keep putting them off till i'm really bored 

i've sat and watched crappy day time telly today, can't see me doing that on a regular basis, good job i've a few new books to read

Kerry & Sam, hope the bumps are behaving

Flower ~ great to hear from you, hope you get the result you want on the 29th like i'm gonna get the result i want on the 29th also (see how positive i'm being)

Princess ~ long time no hear, I hope you are ok

Iccle 

Hickson ~  hows the D/R going?

Hi everyone else

back later
X


----------



## manic (Nov 5, 2007)

hello i have been on the short protocol for the last 11 days and was due for ec on monday. devastatingly they called me today to say i had ovulated too soon and thats it - this cycle is over!

wondering if anyone else has experienced similar? i think it might be that they missed one of my blood tests - i had an appointment day 6 and thought i should have had a blood test but they didnt do one. the next appointment was on day 9 - i had a blood test and they called me to get me to take more cetrotide, then today my blood test showed i had already ovulated  anyone any ideas? 

not sure if i should be just accepting it was 'one of them things' or if they did something wrong


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Manic

Sorry to hear that

when i did stimms you went on day 6 for a scan and had bloods done, this then enabled them to see if you needed to up or reduce your dose of stimms and exactly where your hormones were up to.
i'm really surprised that they didn't do your blood on this first scan. I can't comment on if i think they were in the right or wrong but you do need to voice your concerns just so that any future cycle isn't affected in the same way.
do you have a review appointment booked to discuss this last cycle?

I had ET yesterday from FET but even though i have always been happy with the Care i have received at Care I have noticed this time that they seem far busier and sometimes needed reminding that i was using frozen embies not a fresh cycle.
in fact my firt D/R scan was booked and when we got there we felt as though we were being told off for going on a saturday even though they had booked us in on a saturday. we were told that stim scan got priority on a saturday not D/R scans.
i politely told the nurse that as we were paying a lot of money to use their clinic we had the right to go on any day for a scan.

on one of the last visits before ET they even tried to make me another appointment for another scan   i asked what this was for and they said to see how your follicles are going, i then again had to remind them i was using my frosties and i was on a medicated cycle so the next time i would be there was to have them transferred, they were even too busy to discuss the thaw plan at this time so i made a point of ringing them as they didn't ring me to make sure what the plan was.

I have every confidence in Care but it is getting far too busy (unfortunatly there are too many people out there in this position) and they need more staff from my observations. they are all dedicated staff who just are far too busy.

please make sure you have a list of the things you want to ask and how they are gonna stop it happening again, always take names of anyone you deal with, even the scan lady and nurses that take bloods and give you info, i find at least if you have this then someone is always accountable for the time you are with them and the things that are said.

I hope you get some answers fairly soon
we are always here for you to come and bounce any ideas around with.

Take Care
X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi 

Manic I would certainly raise the issue of why you didn't have a blood test on day 6. I know that I had a blood test everytime I had a scan (which was pretty much every other day). At the end of the day you have spent a lot of money and need some answers.

I have always been extremely happy with the treatment I received from CARE and got a lot to thank the for, but if you feel that they have let you down you should certainly raise it as an issue. 

I would probably be inclined to do that sooner rather than later, maybe send your consultant an e-mail?

Em, how long are you off for? I'm already bored on Mat leave and I went to work for the day yesterday  I kept myself busy most of the day today and a snooze this afternoon but 3 weeks seems like a long time 

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi all

Sam I'm off till the 28th and a bit bored already, it's not like being off on holiday for me, i know i have a sick note but i feel bad if i'm seen out and about.

i'm gonna catch up on things i don't normally get round to doing, things like updating my CV, no better excuse to do it.

wonder how Kerry is going on  

see you in a bit
X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I know what you mean Em you don't feel like galavanting round the shops if on sick leave   

I was up at 7am and have already done my tax return which doesn't need to be submitted until Jan 2009 , how sad am I . At least I can go round the shops but feel bad spending any money knowing I'm not going to be earning for a while   I think I'll go to the library to top up my supply of books.

Hopefully things have finally started moving for Kerry   

Hope everyone else is OK?

Manic have you decided whether to chase CARE up or not?


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

what do you do Sam? 
i'm trying to see if i can find a job (a complete change) i fancy doing, nothing springs to mind so i like to see what jobs other people do to see if it sparks any inspiration for me 

Kerry might be pushing as we speak


----------



## manic (Nov 5, 2007)

hi girls,
we have decided to take up the issue of the missing bloodtest with care either on review appt or sooner if thats too far away. my personal treatment protocol states that a blood test should have been done alongside the scan on day 5. i had the scan day 6 but no blood test til day 9 . they were really busy and i think i got overlooked  . thanks for the help girls. i'll let you know how i get on.
manic
x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Em, I'm a Product Manager for a software company- I basically take ideas and turn them into viable products and send them out to market or bin them if they're not viable. I really love it because I get involved in all aspects of the business and it's really varied.

Manic, I think you are doing the right thing to raise a complaint- hopefully you will be able to get them to accept some responsibility and either fully or partially find another cycle- whilst you may have OV'ed early it does sound like they were at fault in not doing the blood test. Hopefully at the very least it will ensure that they are more thorough in future. I would be inclined to speak to reception and ask who formal complaints should be raised with and then I would write to them as I think this is probably more formal. Good luck. (Should re-iterate that they were fab with me and I never had any complaints)

Hopefully no news from Kerry means she is pushing as we speak


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Still no news from Kerry, I'm hoping this is it


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry to disappoint you ladies but I'm still here!   had a real down day yesterday so woke up today and though 'nope I'm going to be positive today' which last about an hour....lunch at John Lewis helped though  

Am now looking at next friday - induction day - as my due date. I think its the only way I'll get through it. If he arrives before that its a bonus! So just more waiting.....

Thanks for thinking of me girls.

Em ~ hope you've been resting.

Sam ~ hope bump is doing well. How you enjoying mat leave? I've barely thought about work!

 to everyone else.

K
xxxxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Kerry - poor you, hope he arrives before induction day.

Sam, you are far too organised!  Doing your tax return 9 months before it's due  

Hope you're getting plenty of rest Em, glad everything's still going well.

Manic, I think you should definitely raise the issue with Care.  I'm not as far on as you yet, still waiting for bloods, but it does definitely seem like they missed something.

Now I have a TMI alert - avert your eyes if you're shy    When I had my internal scan with Mr P, he pointed out the follicle I was going to ovulate from this month which was massive and obviously the one which was growing.  I was on CD8 at the time and I always ovulate CD 17/18.  Since then though, I still haven't OV'd!  I'm on CD 25 and LH level still showing high on the clearblue monitor (I'm expecting it to drop back down to low any day as I always have 28-31 day cycle).  Could all the poking and prodding have caused me not to OV this month?  It just seems very bizarre as it took me about 6 cycles to OV after coming off the pill and since I did start to OV, it's been regular as clockwork until the internal!

Hi to anyone else I've missed off.

Yvonne x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Kerry, I was getting really excited for you...  even DH came back from walking the dog before and asked if there was any news from you  You are probably looking at it the best way treating induction day as your due date. 

TBH I'm already a bit bored, because we put the house on the market a few weeks ago I've already done all the 'getting the house ready' stuff, I had my hair cut yesterday, cleaned and hoovered my car, done all my admin type stuff, done my tax return etc etc- I even went to work on Tuesday  for the day 

Yvonne, sadly I am a very organised person so much so that I haven't left myself any 'nesting' to do     Sometimes the LH tests aren't very reliable, do you test  and track your temperature every day, that's usually a good guage. One would assume that your follie popped


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Sam,

You sound very much like me (I am also v. organised and like to know everything is in it's place!)  I don't take my temp, the clearblue monitor is meant to test LH and Oestrogen level so is meant to be far more reliable than OPK's - or at least it should be at £100 for the monitor and £20 per box of test stick!!!  On saying that, since I started WW a lot of weight has dropped off v. quickly in a couple of weeks so maybe that has had something to do with it as well.

Am going to bed now, been out with DH for the first time in ages and had far too many cocktails than is sensible when I have to be up for work in the morning  

Yvonne xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Morning all

Oh Kerry I thought it was time, get on the curry's and the sex   to bring him on before induction

I think we should rename this thread Manchester Care OCD Girls   I think we are all organised and tidy, and i'm the first to admit i've got a bit of that myself

not long been up so i must have needed the sleep

back in a bit when i've had a shower

XXX


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just a quick hello- nothing exciting to report.

How is everyone today? 

How are you feeling Kerry? Are you able to move around much? How are you sleeping? It's bloody uncomfortable being this big isn't it? 

Em how's the 2(year)ww?

Iccle one not heard from you for a while, hope you are OK.

Yvonne, did you go somewhere nice last night? It's good to have a few good nights out and relax with a few drinks before getting into treatment. Make the most of it before you give up the booze for your cycle and then the next 9 months when you get your BFP  

Hickson how is the D/R going? When do you start stims?

Flower hope you are OK.

Sorry if I've missed anyone

Sam


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yvonne, did you go somewhere nice last night? It's good to have a few good nights out and relax with a few drinks before getting into treatment. Make the most of it before you give up the booze for your cycle and then the next 9 months when you get your BFP  

We went to Ronnie's in Dukes Court then to Jar Bar (which was where I over indulged because of the buy one get free offer - oops!)  For a change tho I had no hangover which was good!  Normally I only need 3 drinks to get a headache the next morning so most of the time I tend not to bother!

Not long for you now - the way Kerry's going you'll be giving birth before she does!  Poor think, my sister was late with all of hers and her first she had induction (typical of Ellie tho, stubborn like her mother.....!)

Em, hope you're coping okay with the 2WW.

Hope everyone else is okay xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Sorry to gatecrash....

Kerry Oh hun I hope this baby comes to meet you soon hun, I will do a labour dance for you        

I hope he hurries up I've been waiting ages to meet him.

kim xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Morning All

hope everyone is having a good Saturday so far

Kerry ~ hope bump is making an appearance seeing as we haven't heard from you   

back in a bit
X


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Well my AF arrived yesterday so went for bloods and scan this morning and I am now sat on tenterhooks waiting for the clinic to call me back. Please god let my FSH have dropped enough for me to start  

Kerry - Here's another little labour dance for you hope little bubba comes soon        

Sam - How are you feeling? Any signs of movement yet??

Is anybody cycling now?

Love Sarah xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Sarah

 that you get the go ahead to start next cycle and that FSH has come down.

Nothing happening with me tried some   this morning  but guess we'll just have to wait.  Trying to keep moving around but it's pretty hard to keep active at this size.

Hope everyone is OK

Sam


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Sam

Have you tried Raspberry leaf tea, I've heard that its supposed to be good?

Bad news for me I'm afraid. Got the call back from the clinic about an hour ago and instead of going down my FSH has gone up to 20. I have just had a bl**dy good cry. I had an awful feeling that it wasn't going to be good news as we were on our way to the clinic this morning and I kept seeing single magpies. Feeling really miserable and starting to think that my cycle in January is going to be my one and only.

Sarah x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh Sarah, what bad news! What have they said to you at CARE? Do they think it would be a total waste of time trying a cycle with your FSH so high? 

Did you say you were already taking DHEA and wheatgerm to try and lower it? Have you been trying acupuncture? Wish there was more I couls say or do to help. 

I'm on raspberry leaf tablets, going to get a nice spicy thai curry for tea. I thought things might have been starting before out of the blue I started feeling dreadful nausea and stomach ache- but puked and fell asleep and am fine now. Still 2 weeks to go so I just need to be patient.


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

evening

Sarah ~   on your levels, have they given you any advice on what you couls try?  

Kerry ~ PUSH   Hope all is going well  

Hi Sam
Hi Princess
Hi Flower
Hi Iccle
Hi Yvonne
Hi Hickson
Hi Manic
Hi anyone i've forgotten

Night Night


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hiya every one 

I lost u all...any way I will read back and catch up tomorrow...

well last weel i had high blood pressure and had to stay in the hosp over night, so have to keep going back for check ups.. Today everyrthing was fine the mw seems to think they won't let me go over but who knows I will ask the cons monday.

Hope every one else is fine

kerry any news yet?


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oooo it's not like Kerry to miss a day, here's hoping she's managed to avoid that nasty induction  

Night all xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Princess, 

not long for you either, any signs of the arrival yet?

off to bed now
night night
X


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hiya Angels 

How r u hun?

no not long my due date is friday and mw says cons shouldn't let me go over but they might so who knows...


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sam - Thanks for your lovely message. I am taking Wheatgrass and DHEA and I have weekly acupuncture, so I am just going to carry on with all of that I think.

I said that this year I was not going to be a slave to the IVF and yesterday I went into panic mode after getting my FSH results. It took me right back to my nightmare at St Mary's where I had to have 10 months of testing before my FSH dropped down to the golden 10 mark (bloody NHS). I can't go through that again, as with every month that I went back and every month it wasn't right my stress levels were through the roof. So it was a catch 22 situation, they couldn't start me with a high FSH and I was stressing myself out trying to get it down which wasn't helping. 

I am going to carry on taking the Cyclo Progynova and I am going to give it a few months to work. I am not going to cycle in May , We are going to go to the villa in Turkey with Paul's family at the end of May (his sister, BIL and our 3 beautiful nieces and nephews are emigrating to Oz very soon so this will be our last family hol together for a while). Bugger having my FSH tested in May, I'll wait until June. I spoke to my friend Louise last night and she reminded me that my best cycle yet (the one in January) was after I'd had some time off work and chilled out, so hopefully the same approach again will work.

I am stressed off my head at work at the moment as I have had to jump straight into my friend Kate's Team leader role (she had IVF twins at 26 weeks), so hopefully in a few months time work will have calmed down and I will be in a better frame of mind. I am trying to do too many things at once and something's got to give.

I am getting ready now to go to the Special Care Baby unit to see Katie's two beautiful babies for the first time. They were 3 weeks old on Friday and although still teeny tiny, they're little fighters.

Sorry for the me, me, me rant. I just panicked yesterday as I feel like my body is shutting up shop on the baby front and I have to get going on my next cycle NOW or else it aint going to happen when in reality maybe giving myself 3 months on the HRT drug and a holiday inbetween might make all the difference.

Good luck princess xx

Hope Kerry is now a mum

Love Sarah xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sarah, don't worry about the me post thats what we are all here for. I think you are doing the right thing taking some time out have you thought about giving up all the homeopathic stuff whilst on the Cyclo Progynova just to see if that makes any difference? ( did you discuss your alternative treatment with CARE?) The twins sound divine and it sounds like you are ready for a good holiday, enjoy it and relax.

Princess, great to hear from you- Friday that is so soon you must be so excited- I've go 2 weeks tomorrow but if she doesn't come on her own I don't think I can cope with another 4 weeks! My legs are so itchy, they have been like this for about 5 weeks now but are getting progressively worse and nobody will give me anything to stop the itching. It's like a kind of slow torture  I think I will see if I can persuade the MWs that I'll need inducing before the 12 days that they usually leave you here. Is your DH back for the birth? How have you been feeling other than your high BP? 

I can't wait for news from Kerry and BK- let's hope he has arrived...I'm sure Flower will let us know as soon as she hears something.  

Em, how's it going? Mananging to keep sane?

Iccle one- hope you are OK.

Flower, Hickson, Yvonne, Manic- Hi

I'm going to sort out the summerhouse today to make room for the buggy- hopefully a bit of bending and light lifting will get things moving


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
a really quick one as just off out, Kerry is in labour, she went in at 7am this morning. I'll update as soon as i know when bubs has arrived.  sorry no time to read back hope your all ok xxxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

PUSH KERRY PUSH  

thinking and praying for you, hope little bubs arrives safetly

our first Manchester Care Girls Baby
love Em X


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sending you loads of     good luck Kerry, hope it doesn't take too long hun.


----------



## denjon (Jan 22, 2006)

Oh just checked in to see how everyone has been doing.  I lurk quietly behind the signs at the mo!!!!
Good luck Kerry, here's hoping your lovely bundle of joy has arrived.  Sending you lots of love!

Well had consulatation with Mr Lowe and he is stumped!  Has recommended we see George at Care in Notts and have the chicago tests done.  In some ways I really hope they pick something up and then we will have a reason why the treatments have not worked.  That is definately the worse thing not knowing!  So will keep you posted.

Good luck to Samper and Princess - hope everything goes smoothly for you both.

Love
Denise x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Go Kerry Go  How exciting... It's made me all teary   It must be my hormones   Thanks for letting us know Flower, keep us posted.

Nice to hear from you Denise, you should have a chat with Hickson she moved from Mcr to see George and is just d/r at the moment, I'm she wouldn't mind if you PM her- good luck with everything.


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Yay Kerry he is coming...so happy for you hun

samper - my friend had really bad itching throughout her pregnancy with her baby daughter have u tried calamine lotion hun?  I went to hospital today to have bp checked and all was fine but not feeling to well today so mw has sed the cons will prob give me a date for induction tomorrow which is exciting and scary at the same time.  

lovely to see you dejon

how r the little embies doing emms xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.

Go Kerry Go Push...anyone heard?

Em - fab news about your frosties..good luck for OTD. 

Iccle one- hope you are OK.

Hi to Manic, Flower, Yvonne,Sam and Princess.

Well still DR. AF arrived this am, so I can ring CARE tomorrow and book a scan to see if I have fully DR..then I can start to stimm at last..

H x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Good luck with the stims Hickson   keep us all posted.

I have to keep logging on for news of Kerry and BK. It's so exciting.

I've tried everything Princess, the back of my legs look like I have chicken pox where I have scratched them. The MWs are pretty unsympathetic seen as everything else is OK- I shouldn't moan, I know how lucky I am so should just be grateful for being preggers. Glad your BP is OK, let us know about your induction date. I can't believe we have come round to the time we are starting to give birth   Its sooo exciting, but scarey!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls
still no update!!! promise to let you know when i know more!!  She text me first thing to say she was admitted at 7am - been contracting since 1.30am and was 5cm dilated.  If I hear anything before bed time tonight i'll be back...leaving my laptop on so i can jump on and tell you !!!  hope everyone is ok? have i missed anything?  am trying to do the housework and wrap birthday presents etc getting straight so its all done for my op, back soon (hopefully!!) xxxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

flowerpot, how exciting, I'm now stalking this thread for news


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kim!! how are you doing?  I'm still over on the clomid oldies thread on inbetweenies too so will update there also!! xxxx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

samper - I can't believe it either, im scared and excited can't wait to hear kerry's news


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls

its my absolute pleasure to inform you that Kerry's bundle of joy has arrived safe and well at 7.14pm.   Bobbie is here weighing 8lb 6oz. Mummy and baby doing well   Seen a pic and he is gorgeous!!!!  xxxxx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS Kerry, your little man is finally here and what a great weight he is...can't wait to see him, hope you are doing well hun ​


----------



## manic (Nov 5, 2007)

hi girls.
just had a good old cry again. i think im ok for a couple of days then BANG! something sets me off. i cry so much im scared i wont stop. i had my nephew for the day today. he gives me so much hope and reminds me why im doing this. hes a m/c CARE ivf baby. he is 10 weeks on tues. 
guess ive really started the infertility journey now. it still didnt seem real when i started the ivf. i was so positive and happy i was on the journey to my pregnancy. i really thought i was going to be lucky and it would work first time. 

kerry - welcome to the world bobby. what a big boy!!!  
xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Well done Kerry    Hope you didn't have too much of a rough time.  Welcome to the world Bobbie xx

Hi Manic, I had a day like this when we first saw Mr P, blocked out that he'd told us it wouldn't happen naturally then the next morning when I got up the floodgates opened.  Your nephew is the same age as one of my little nieces, Lauren, she is 12 weeks now.  We wouldn't be human if this rollercoaster didn't get us some days - I go for a couple of weeks, have an off day than pull myself back together for a couple of weeks.  Have you decided if/when you are having a second go? xx

Em, how are you doing?

Sam and Princess - your turns are coming up    Not long now.  Hope you're both feeling okay.

Hi everyone else, hope you're all well.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

What fantastic news for Kerry and her DH, I am so pleased for them all     Can't wait to see the piccies. Thanks for letting us know Flower  

Manic hang in there, things will work out for you. Your sister and nephew and Kerry and Bobbie ( and me too in a couple of weeks  ) are proof that the IVF journey can and does have a positive outcome.  So focus on the 'when' and not the 'if'    Good luck!


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

​
KERRY & DH
CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BIRTH OF
BOBBIE
LOTS OF LOVE EM X​
Thanks for passing on the fantastic news Flower, i'm so happy, our first Manchester Care Girls Baby


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

To Kerry and DH.
Congratulations on the birth of Bobbie.  
Love Hickson x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Fantastic news.....so good to hear of an old clomid buddie who's now a mummy  Thanks for the update Flower 

Please post your messages to Kerry on here...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=138018.0

Lotsa love
Natasha xx


----------



## Foxyflug (Oct 23, 2007)

Haven't posted on here for ages.............

Congratulations Kerry!!!!

5 weeks on and I've finally got my thyroid under control with medication, so now I'm just waiting to hear back from Dr Lowe as to whether we can start IVF on my next cycle.

Cross your fingers for me ladies!

Love
Foxy


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

fingers crossed for you foxyflug, keep us posted Im sure Mr Lowe will be ok with it hun.  

well had my cons appointment today and all is well but coz of my up and down blood pressure they aren't going to let me go over too much so if baby doesn't come when he is supposed too they are going to induce me on wednesday the 30th can't believe Im going to be a mummy by next weekend its very emotional


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Princess, it's amazing and very emotional isn't it! I still haven't got my head around the fact that I am going to have a little person to love and look after 24/7- I cried when I read that Bobbie had been born, it's just incredible to think after what we've all been through that there IS light at the end of the tunnel. Keep us posted, you may just go into labour anytime naturally.

Foxy, how exciting, good luck with everything.

Em, how are things with you?

Iccle one, how are you stranger, hope everything is OK.

Kerry, dying to hear from you and see pics of Bob

Hope everyone else is OK.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi 

Sincere congratulations Kerry to you and your dh  

I have been finding it difficult to come and chat over the last few days, I got my first AF after my miscarriage and it was so painful - physically and emotionally. I needed to withdraw. I was also p8ssed off cos I watched what I ate all week and didn't lose an ounce, not even an ounce of weight. I told myself that it was probably cos I got my period - water retention and all so we'll just have to see how it goes this week!

Sorry, it is such a happy time for the thread right now and I really don't want to put a downer on anyone. I have moments where I can see the light at the end of the tunnel - my mum was telling me about afriend of hers who works in Social Care and has three small girls to 'look after' - I think she is a Social Worker rather than a carer, but the girls are 6, 3 and a small baby. My mum was saying that her friend keeps taking the eldest girl home with her as 'no-one wants her because she is so old'. It fair near broke my heart - not too long ago I reasoned to myself that I would rather not adopt because I couldn't be sure of getting a baby, I didn't want an 'older child'. I feel so bad about that now  
I think I was just looking for excuses to not stop trying for a child of our own, and yes it would be lovely to have a baby and bond from before they know what has happened but there are so many children that get rejected because they are too old at 6   it beggars belief.

I am still not ready for adoption yet, however I don't think I'll be so hung up on being offered a baby if things turn out that way.

And on a completely different subject - I have got really bad tooth ache and I'm not at the dentist til a week on Friday  

Apologies for not getting personals in - but I have been thinking of you all


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle one good to hear from you, sorry to hear you have been feeling so down. It's tragic to hear stories of unwanted children when we are all so desperate to have a child, life is just so unfair.

I think the problem with deciding to go down the adoption route is that you have to make the decision to end your IF tx journey and 'give up' on having a natural child, unfortunately when you get to 34/35 that is an impossible decision to make 'cos you know there is no going back. I gave it all a lot of thought after my m/c and I just wasn't ready to make that call.

I remember a few weeks after having the m/c we were invited round to friends house for a BBQ, emotionally I wasn't really feeling up to but DH felt that we had to go on 'living' our lives. We'd been there for about 30 minutes when some other friends of theirs (who we know vaguely through them) turned up with their 6 week old baby (We hadn't even known they were pregnant). It just broke my heart, the girl had never even wanted kids- she had her own business that she got a bit bored with so she decided to have a baby instead and 1 month later she was pregnant!! I felt like just getting up and walking out of the house- but stayed and just got p***ed instead.

It's natural to go through highs and lows but we are here whenever you need us. Take care and I hope the toothache eases a bit before friday

Sam

PS Hi, everyone else


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Happy St George's Day

Hope everyone is ok

back in a bit
X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

girls a quick one from me as in work!  hope all is ok 

heard from kerry night before last and she was still in hospital but all was well, hopefully she is home with her little bundle of joy 

happy st george's day!! 

catch up soon i promise. finishing work on friday for op tuesday (Em its your test day  )


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi 

Flower good to hear from you, I'm sure Kerry has got plenty to occupy her time at the moment- her and DH must be over the moon  Good luck on Tuesday.

Em, I didn't even know it was St. Georges Day  . How's the dreaded 2ww going are you managing to keep busy?

Nothing happening with me, had BH for the last 48 hours but the MW says that's just my body preparing itself.

Any news from you yet Princess?

Hope everyone else is OK

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

quick update - Kerry is home so will be on when she has time i'm sure xxx


----------



## Foxyflug (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Well, according to the receptionist at CARE my protocol is in the post. Looks like its really going to happen!

Feeling very positive and can't wait to get going....any advice I should have?

Hope you're all doing OK, the talk of all the new babies is making me so clucky!!!!

Love
Foxy

xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

You must be really excited Foxy, good luck


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder Dee, Not sure i can do any of that i'm a bit THICK when it comes to stuff like that    

Morning all
What happened to the  

hope everyone is ok
not up to much, this 2 year wait is seeming more like 200 years now, no symptoms which i suppose is better cos you don't keep thinking about it, just so hoping it has worked this time     
trying to do stuff to take my mind off the wait so thats why i've not been on all day every day

back later
XXX


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi everyone 

Samper - I haven't really had braxton Hicks so maybe things could start for you sooner rather than later, I had a few Af type pain last night but apart from that nothing...I really don't mind waiting until wednesday still finding it hard to believe.

Great news Kerry is home, can't wait to hear from her 

em - sorry to hear the 2ww is taking its toll, I have everything crossed for you sweet heart xxx

hope everyone else is ok, think I'll clean up today but just can't find the energy lol


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

You never know Princess things may start happening naturally for you tomorrow  BH have stopped now and absolutely no sign of anything else. I asked the MW is they would consider inducing me earlier than the 12 days past term, but she said no!! My next antenatal appointment isn't even until 40 + 4!! Can't believe you will be a Mum by next Wednesday/Thursday  

Em, 2ww is hell- thinking of you and saying   that this is it for you.

Haven't been very motivated to do much this week- started feeling pretty tired again and very lazy


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

samper - I too have been feeling really demotivated my house was oo tidy before but really slipping now need to get a wriggle on as dh is back tommorrow Im scared of going in to labour...can't believe they are going to let you go over the full 12 days I was lucky I suppose, Im sure she will be born before that any way xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Princess, the thought of going into labour is very scarey but I am trying to look at it as also being exciting and just another hurdle to cross to meet my baby 
Is your DH going to be around until the baby comes now?

Just bought some trousers to leave the hospital in, they look so small compared to maternity clothes


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

morning all

right princess today is the day, time to come out little one   

sam ~ hope it's not too much longer now if it's making you uncomfortable  

kerry ~ hows you and bobbie  

Flower ~ good luck for Tuesday, not sure if you'll get on when you finish work today, hoping it's just the little holes and not the full cut   let us know how you get on.

hi everyone else
X


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi all 

Can't believe it's my due date...where did the time go...I don't want himn to come today got few things to do and dh and I are still arguing on names so when he comes home tonight we have to sort it.

Samper - Labour is a scary thought but at least we know it will eventually be over and when it is our dreams will all come true, getting really emotional lately I just can't picture what my baby will look like...isn't it exciting to imagine the first hold  

Em - have you got anything planned for the weekend to speed the time away from this horrible 2ww 

hi to everyone else, really got to clean up today house is a tip


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi All

Em, how are you doing? Sending lots of   and   your way for Tuesday. I'm not too uncomfortable at the moment EM, just being driven crazy by this awful itching- which is just my hormones apparently.

Thanks for the PM Kerry, good to here that Macc treated you well and makes me feel better about going in when the time comes.

Iccle one hope you are OK.

Princess - maybe we're all destined to have late babies on this thread   I know, I keep getting teary and emotional. just thinking about the birth

Hi Yvonne, how are things with you?

Have you got your protocol yet Foxy.

Hickson, have you had teh OK yet to start stimms?

Denise, have you been in touch with george at Notts?

Manic, let us know how you get on with your review.

Flower, goes without saying that I'll be thinking of you on Tuesday    

Hope I haven't missed any one.

Sam


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Samper - It might just be the boys sweetie...fingers crossed your little one comes soon hun xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I know I've got a while yet Princess, but she doesn't feel anywhere near ready to face the outside yet- her head isn't even engaged   I think she is just too cozy  

Anyway making the most of my mat leave now and being very lazy, thought I should get extra sleeps in whilst I can


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm good thanks Sam, got blood tests on Monday and once they come back we're all ready to go    Nearly had a bit of a set to with my dad last night tho (we're not that close anyway but that's a different story), he decided to tell me "he didn't agree" with what we are doing.  I could've had a massive row with him but decided to bite my tongue and leave it, I've got bigger battles to fight (such as getting pg in the first place!)  Poor you being so itchy, that can't be nice at all.  Lets hope LO decides to put in an appearance sooner rather than later.

Princess, good luck with choosing a name (I think me and DH will have similar rows when the time comes!)

Em, thinking of you and keeping everything crossed, not long to go now until the 2WW is over.

Iccle, hope you're doing okay.

Flower, good luck for Tuesday.

Hi to anyone else I've missed.

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Yvonne

People can be pretty insensitive about IVF can't they   I think it just boils down to ignorance and they don't really understand it. They don't seem to understand that it still boils down to nature to work it's magic no matter what human intervention there is. Funnily enough I come from a big catholic family and I expected more people to be disapproving after I told them but they all were so happy for me that they couldn't have cared less. 

I must admit though we didn't tell anyone we had decided to go down the IVF route until afterwards. My mum (who lives in the States) happened to ring me the afternoon of my first EC, I was pretty vunerable at the time and ended up telling her- but obviously then the pressure was on.... She was on the phone everyday for an update- she was devastated when I m/c so i didn't tell her until after my 6w scan this time. It did make it a lot easier no one knowing.

I'm sure your dad will have a totally different perspective when he meets his grandchild for the 1st time   Sounds like you did the right thing to not row with him.

Good luck on Monday, you must be getting really excited.

Sam


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I am really excited - I'm still trying to fill the form in that parents can use to tell there kids about where they came from so I need to put a bit about myself and it's completely throwing me!  I'm going to sit down with DH Sunday night and fill it in.

On the whole the rest of my family and DH's have been great.  I think my dad's comments are more to do with the fact that we dislike each other quite a bit and have never really got on from the time I hit about 15 and became a bit more streetwise about what some people are really like - I see right through him and he really doesn't like that so generally he's as obstructive as possible.  Plus he's not really a kiddie person - he loves my sisters kids to bits but he's not really a "hands-on" type of grandad - very different from how his parents were when me and my sister were young and the kind of grandparents I know my mum and her partner/DH's parents will be like.  Still, his loss I suppose....

Tbh, there's not much chance of us keeping it secret from anyone, the only close family who don't know are DH's 10yr old son from his 1st marriage (purely because the ex-wife is evil even though she was the one who left and she would try any trick to use it against us i.e. we'd get "just because you can't have your own kids..." or "just because you're having IVF xxx shouldn't have to suffer..." I'm sure you get the picture!  If it's a day when we're meant to have SS then it's easier to send him to the in-laws or to my mum's/sister's while we go to the clinic and we can fob him off by saying Ady's got an appt with his arthritis consultant but not so easy to do that with everyone else.

Have you got the nursery and everything sorted and your hospital bag packed?  My bf starts her ante-natal today, she's due in 6 weeks so I was helping her out last weekend with finishing the nursery while her DH was at work.  She's suffering with SPD pretty badly (she still managed to stop me from running off with her pram tho     I think I'm going to be a complete pram addict at some point) so she can't do that much at the minute.  She doesn't know whether she's having a boy or a girl yet so the nursery's all neutral colours.

Yvonne x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I've had everything packed for weeks, I might unpack it and re-organise it today, I've kept adding to it so there is probably all sorts of junk in there now 

The nursery was also finished ages ago, I have waited so long that I had to get it done, I'm trying to add a picture but failing anyone got any tips? I'll keep playing around.

It is hard to keep it quiet, my family are all in the states and DH's are the other side of cheshire so it was easier for us.


----------



## Foxyflug (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi everyone, hope you are all well.

My protocol arrived in the post today..........so have just battered my credit card and ordered the drugs which a phone call has just confirmed they will be arriving on Tuesday.

I don't work on Friday afternoons so have booked in for a drugs teach next Friday. Unless the unthinkable happens (conceiving naturally!) we look set to start the week after!

Gosh, I'm so excited, I want this to work so much.

Love Foxy
xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Good luck Foxy


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh wow!  Good luck Foxy, fingers crossed it all goes well and the drugs don't make you feel too icky xx


----------



## Foxyflug (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks ladies........any advice on possible side effects of the stimulation drugs?

Foxy
xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I think I just had some headaches and obviously tender ovaries. The tip is to drink LOTS of water this also helps keep OHSS at bay. I can't remember any other side effects  

Some people also recommend having lots of protein to help the stimms, personally I'm not convinced by this- it definitely didn't help me but it's not going to do you any harm if you want to give it a try  

I also definitely recommend doing the jabs yourself rather than asking DH it gives you control then and really isn't painful.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi girls

I'm doing ok thanks Sam, still worrying about losing enough weight for the NHS in June, but dh is starting the Cambridge diet soon and depending on how he copes with it will determine whether I have that to fall back on - it might be worth doing it for a month just to drop a stone to turn up for my weigh in at St Mary's   

Good luck on your impending treatment Foxy   I suffered more on the d'reg stage of the treatment (headaches, sweats, mood swings on a long protocol) you should be on a short protocol though so that should be minimised and you'll just have the stimms to cope with. I remember with my second treatment it felt like I walked leading with my ovaries towards the end - very strange!!


Yvonne - I just sat with a pen and wrote everything I thought I want to know if I was that child, favourite foods, what I did as a kid, hobbies etc.

Em - hope you are ok and coping with the last few days of your tww  

Hope your babies come soon SAm and Princess - you must be really fit to burst now


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Iccle one, I'm glad you are OK. I'm sure you'll be fine for June do you have an actual start date booked or is it one of those big 'you have reached the top of the list' meetings and you get a start date there?  At least you don't have to wait too long to try again.

I hope the baby comes soon as well, I can't wait to meet her now  

take care

Sam


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Foxy - Good Luck hun I bet you are so excited, when I was down regging I got hot sweats then cold spells, also head aches but they do pass...warn dh as I got really bad mood swings also was emotional

Yvonne - dh and I just can't agree on names as he wants a Muslim name as he is Maurition any way hope we resolve the matter this weekend.

Samper - love the nursery, I just sit in mine for hours I think it's the nicest room in the house just can't wait to show my little man...can't believe this time next week Im going to be a mum I still think something is going to go wrong


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi everyone - hope you dont mind if I join you in here!  I am on my 2ww following my first go at IVF egg sharing at Care.  Have had 2 IUIs there last year.  Looking forward to getting to know everyone on here and hoping there are lots of BFPs to come!

xx


----------



## Foxyflug (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your experiences with me........I just keep reading the protocol over and over convincing myself that this is really happening.

I have 2 boys from a previous marriage......one 16 (going on 26!) and the other 13. I had absolutely no problem conceiving with them, was fantastic at being pregnant but not great at actually giving birth. (First was 23 hours labour then a ventouse and the second an emergency caesarean). I'm hoping that I can produce some good eggs with a little help from CARE and that it'll be all OK from there on in.

Foxy
xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi again Libeth, glad you came over and joined us- again fingers crossed   for a BFP for you especially to make up for for the bad time you had at your 1st ET.

Princess, hope you and DH have been able to resolve the naming debate   I'm sure it'll be a lot easier once he is born. My DH and I have picked 1 name each, 1 name will be her 1st name and 1 name will be her 2nd name, we haven't decided which way round yet and have decided not to until we meet her and see what suits her best   Hopefully we will be able to agree amicably when the time comes  

Em, not long to go for you now- hope your hanging in there OK   

Foxy, it is all a bit surreal when you 1st start treatment. What do your boys think about having a brother or sister?


----------



## Foxyflug (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes....I think surreal is the word!

I haven't told the boys anything yet. Its a long story, but when I left my ex husband they refused to leave the former marital home. My ex (who bullied me for 20 years) wouldn't budge and brainwashed them into thinking I was the worst person to ever walk the planet. The boys still live with my ex but (they never really got on with their dad) have realised that Mum isn't that bad! I spend lots of time with them (especially the older boy as he can arrange to see me behind dad's back) but the younger one is harder to see. My ex always puts obstacles in the way. 

Still, I have a fabulous partner now who gets on like a house on fire with my eldest son. Unfortunatley the younger one refuses to have anything to do with him.........but then time is a great healer.

Told you it was complicated! So, no, the boys will stay in the dark til we achieve our goal. Don't want to give my ex ammunition to use against me!

Foxy
xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Gosh Foxy, sounds like you've been through the mill! When relationships go sour they REALLY go sour don't they.

Fingers crossed you get your BFP


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi ladies.

Well on day 16 of DR...This is my second ICSI, but my first LP..and I hate it.. sooo much easier on th SP, but I have to put faith in George at Notts, that I will get more mature eggs this time, even though I got 11 eggs 5 were only mature,at 40..apparently the LP is better for that.All I can say is I hope so. I have terrible headaches, and the night sweats are just as bad. I go for my DR scan on Monday so hopefully it will be good enw to start stimms..

Em - good luck for the next few days  

Sam - nursery,looks lovely..bet you carnt wait..

Princess - good luck, not long to go.hope that you can agree on a name..

Foxy - hello.I can 100% relate to your story. My Dh has 2 kids from his previous failed marriage, and he doesnt see them at all. His Ex is a total cow..and has completely brain washed the kids. His daughter he saw a few months ago, and she was very nasty, (1 just like her mother, and to be honest I dont want the kids any where near whilst we are going through IVF..as you say with your Ex, dont give them ammunition to use again you..Good luck with your TX. Who is your consultant at Manchester?

Hi to Libeth and Flower

H x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Good luck for Monday Hickson, lets hope you can start on the stimms ASAP, D/R sounds awful!!


----------



## Foxyflug (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Hickson

Gosh, it sounds like you're suffering a bit. Hope everything turns out well in the end, then it'll have all been worth the while.

Yeah, I've had my bad times but apart from not seeing the boys as much as I should be able to I'm much happier now. I had 20 years of treading on eggshells and feel like I can now finally be me. My boys will come round......they are growing up fast, the eldest can see right through his Dad and it won't be long til the younger one does too!

I keep myself very busy......work and a very time consuming hobby. No point dwelling on the bad bits in life.....life is for living, this isn't a rehearsal!

Right, better go, need to phone my eldest and see how his first day at his new Saturday job has gone.

Foxy
xx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi sam - yep its been rubbish..just have another fear that my old body wont stimm as well!..oh god 

Foxy - yes your right. They will come round and see what their mother is like..and you have to get on with life. I really hope that Treatment works well for you..
Hope your son enjoyed his job!

H x


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Afternoon all

only just got in, I decided to go to Oldham shopping with my Mum and Dad, very productive, i got some nice patent peep toe heels to wear for a wedding in May, just means now i need a new bag and everything else to go with them  

back in a bit as Micks just come in from football

Hope everyone's had a good day, it's nice to have had some sunshine 
I'll read back and do personals later

XXX


----------



## Foxyflug (Oct 23, 2007)

Angels.........do you live in Oldham then? I'm in Delph, Saddleworth.

Foxy
xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

No I'm in Rochdale, we just thought we'd have a look in Oldham, it's been ages since i've been shopping there. I used to go to school in Oldham (Bluecoat) and also worked there for a while managing a hairdressing salon.
Delph is lovely, I love it over that way.


----------



## manic (Nov 5, 2007)

hi girls

cant seem to keep up with the personals yet so hi to all.

foxy and angels - i'm not far from you two. i live in milnrow. i have 2 friends who went to blue coats. small world! 

foxy - i was on short protocol for 1 1/2 weeks and the only side effect i had was a bloted tummy. hope you get lucky as i did. i drank 2 1/2 lts water, 1/2 pint pineapple juice (not from concentrate), an actimel per day. i also tried to eat lots of protein. dont no if this helped me?

xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

evening

I've just eaten a big fat chicken tikka meal and i'm stuffed









Manic, don't worry about keeping up with personals, it takes me ages. I've just worked out who your sister is, she used to hairdress at the same time as me many years ago in Rochdale, how's JP, bet he's gorgeous. 
small world, who do you know who went to Bluecoat, i think we're the same age.

Libeth ~ welcome to the mad house (only joking) looking forward to getting to know you

Sam ~ hope you and bump are ok 

Princess ~ any signs yet? hope you and DH can agree on a name 

Hickson ~ LP is better on the body's response than SP but harder on the mind and side effects, i hated D/R for this frozen cycle but i think cos it took soooo long i seemed to forget about it, Hope you are D/R enough to start stimms on Monday. Do you have to go to Nott to be scanned every time?

Kerry ~ hope motherhood is treating you well, can't wait to see a piccie of our first Manchester Care girls baby

Iccle One ~ Hi hon, hope you are feeling a bit brighter, i'm only at the end of the phoneif you need a chat. 

Yvonne ~ hope you are ok

OOHHH NNNOOOO i'm bound to have forgotten someone and i'm soo sorry,

XXX


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Em - it would be nice to chat but I am incredibly shy and I don't know if I could manage it   
It takes a while for me to be able to have a conversation with people - I know that is really odd seeing as we have 'known' each other for a year now   I have always been a better written communicator though. 
How are you doing? you seem very upbeat this time around, and you only have two days left until you can test - I was stunned when I saw that positive result, too stunned to laugh or cry it was totally surreal.

Hickson, LP is awful and I'm not looking forward to the D'reg stage again next time, it does pass pretty quickly when the stimms start so fingers crossed for Monday for you.

Sam my appointment is a 'you have reached the top of the list' jobbie with the consultant I think, just trying to knuckle down and make sure that I am able to start as soon as they can fit me in - doing ok on that front too really - I am down half a BMI point in the last week. Your nursery looks lovely too BTW, fresh and peaceful  

Hi Libeth - how far in to your tww are you? Welcome to the board

Bummer about your boys Foxy, I don't mean to sound flippant in that either - it must have been hard for you to leave them (my mum had to leave me and my sister with her aunt and our brother with his dad when we were little and I know it broke her heart) They will make thier own minds up about you as you are already seeing with your eldest.

Manic - aopologoes but I'm not sure where you are up to in your treatment, I hope all is going well.

Flower, hi  

Princess, how are you coping? not sure whether to wish that your baby comes before your c-section is due or not   I don't think that either option would be preferable!!!

I'm sure that I have missed someone and if I have I apologise all of a sudden there are so many people to keep track of !!


----------



## manic (Nov 5, 2007)

hi all

iccle one - i have just had to stop treatment as i ovulated. the clinic missed a blood test!!! we go back on monday to find out what they have to say. where are you up to? am i right in thinking you're at the top of the list for st.marys? we're just behind you i think. cons said approx sept for us.

angels - wow how did you work the sister thing out? do you know me? my friends elaine and denise jones went to blue coats. do you know them? where are you up to on your treatment?

best wishes to everone else
xxx


----------



## manic (Nov 5, 2007)

uhps! 
dont know how that happened . here's what i meant to say - 

iccle one - i have just had to stop treatment as i ovulated. the clinic missed a blood test!!! we go back on monday to find out what they have to say. where are you up to? am i right in thinking you're at the top of the list for st.marys? we're just behind you i think. cons said approx sept for us.

angels - wow how did you work the sister thing out? do you know me? my friends elaine and denise jones went to blue coats. do you know them? where are you up to on your treatment?

best wishes to everone else


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Hickson- I'm sure you will stimm just fine, keep us posted and good luck with the D/R scan.  

Manic, good luck tomorrow. If they aren't accomodating in offering you a discounted cycle I would make it very clear that you feel they have made a mistake and that you would like to follow it up through their official complaints process. I know you don't want to fall out with them because you want your BFP, but at then end of the day it does appear a mistake was made. Good luck.

Em, I agree with Iccle one, you do sound pretty upbeat.   this is it for you this time- are you going to hang on 'til Tuesday. I was always naughty and tested the day before, CARE always seemed to give me a test day 15/16 days after ET so I figured 1 day early would be OK   Not that I am trying to encourage you  

Iccle one, from what I have heard about St. Mary's they don't mess around once you get to the top of the list so fingers crossed you'll be able to get started pretty quickly   I know they do tend to go for L/P there but maybe you could ask them about doing a S/P this time? It's definitely less stressful on both your mind and body and at least this time you'll be able to keep all your own eggs.

I know quite a few girls who have had BFPs from St Mary's and even a few twins so whilst I know you would have preferred to go back to CARE you will be in great hands   ( I know what you mean about finding it easier to talk to people online, whilst I am quite a loud gregarious person with the people I know well, I never know what to say to people that I don't know that well)

Princess any signs yet ?  

Flower hope you managing to relax this weekend and aren't stressing too much about Tuesday- good luck

Hi everyone else

Sam


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Morning all,

Kerry - the nursery looks fab, really pretty.

Good luck with your review tomorrow Manic - I hope you get some sort of positive outcome out of it.

Em, still crossing everything for a BFP for you on Tuesday  

Iccle - well done with dropping your BMI - keep going (I had a bit of a chocolate fest this week   - blaming it on AF tho   ) - hopefully I will have stayed the same and not put on when I weigh in tomorrow.

Hi to Hickson, Libeth, Foxy, Angels, Princess and anyone else I have missed.

Having day 2 of a mad spring clean today - am still knackered from yesterday but the house looks sooo much better already!

Yvonne xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

manic said:


> angels - wow how did you work the sister thing out? do you know me? my friends elaine and denise jones went to blue coats. do you know them? where are you up to on your treatment?


Thought that would get you  when i was having a look around the boards i saw that you were offering to give her secrets away  I don't know whether i know you or not, you'll have to PM me your 'real' name and i'll let you know.
I'm sure Denise Jones was in my Year at school, that name rings a bell, from what i remember she has red hair (I think)

I'm currently on my 2 year wait after FET, i test on Tuesday    

good luck for your review tomorrow

Iccle ~ I've PM'd you my home email 

Sam ~ i think i'm upbeat because what will be will be and there is nothing i can do about it, that situation will either freak you out or chill you out, I have done all i can and now it's out of my hands.     
On the last 2 cycles i have tested early and tortured myself that it will change to a positive on real test day, so i promised myself that this time i'll not test early and i'm gonna stick to it (hoping to break the cycle of what happens when it's a BFN) bit supersticious but hey ho i'll try anything 
I have a day of training tomorrow all day at work so i need to concentrate and then on Tuesday I go and see students in the workplace in the morning and then my afternoon off so Tuesday is a better day to test as i can hide from people if i need to. 
not that i will cos IT WILL BE POSITIVE     

Yvonne ~ have a good day cleaning,

back in a bit
XXX


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Em, I think you have adopted absolutely the best attitude, Che Sara Sara!! At least you will be kept busy tomorrow as well which is good. Sending lots of positive vibes your way for that BFP on tuesday


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls a quickie from me just to say hello and send love to you all. sorry for being a crap FF - i just dont seem to have the time for anything at the moment. I'm stressing about tuesday but its out of my hands now and what will be will be. will try and update as soon as i can. Em  xxxxx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hiya everyone

just a quickie from me, nothing seems to be happening a few shooting pains mw says its my cervix getting soft ready for omg birth!! had the tour of hosp yesterday and was impressed just hope I can have a water birth or the home from home room as it was beautiful.  dh is home now but the name thing is still an issue (oh dear)

Hickson - Good Luck for monday hun 

Foxy -   with your treatment hun 

iccle one - I'm sure you will be fine losing weight hun got everything crossed for you, I want dh to get me a nintendo wii fit board so I can get bk into shape when bubs arrives.

Libeth - when is your test date?

flowerpot - you are not a crap ff, we all understand and your in our thoughts

Angels - good luck hun - not long now 

samper - how u feeling hun?


----------



## FoxB (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi all,

I have an appointment with CARE on the 8th May and have been told previously from someone on here I can get the blood tests done by my GP for free, is this true? If so, what are the blood tests for and do I need to do it before the appointment?

Many thanks,

Fox B


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Fox,

It depends whether you're doing egg share or not as to which blood tests you need.  If you're on standard IVF I think it's HIV, Rubella, CMV, Chlamydia and maybe a couple of others but if you're doing egg share you will also need Cystic Fibrosis and Karyotyping (might have missed something else off here, can't remember what they all there's that many   )

Some GP's will help out with blood tests but others won't.  Care charge egg sharers £275 for all the bloods for both partners and I think it's £100 each person for standard IVF.  The price list I got from our local lab via our GP was much more expensive so we decided to go with Care.  Also, for the CF and Karyotyping, our local lab doesn't prioritise them as it's for IF so could have taken up to 6 months to get those back whereas with Care it's about 4 weeks.  Just realised I sound like an advert for Care.......     - I'm not honest!!  That's just been my experience.

I'm currently waiting for our PCT to decide whether or not they will help out with drugs....

Yvonne x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Also you will need day 3 FSH levels - sorry, forgot to add that one.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Fox

You will also need HEP B & C you can get these and the HIV done at your local GUM clinic- if your appointment is on 8th May get them done this week if you can. These are a legal requirement before IVF can be started.

You should also have thyroid and prolactin tests done (your GP will do these)- CARE can do these and the HIV and HEP B&C if itv makes life easier

I would have thought you would have already had some done i.e. FSH, LH, progesterone if you were put on clomid ask your GP if you are not sure.

Where abouts in Cheshire are you, welcome to the thread.

Hi everyone else

Not much going on Princess, just some funny shooting type pains around my cervix- she doesn't want to come out she is too cozy 

Sam


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi everyone - only my second post on here and there seems to be a lot going on!

I egg shared at Care this time round but when I did IUI my GP did all mine and DHs bloods so didnt cost us anything which saved a bit.  We then paid the £275 for all the tests including Karyotype etc for egg share and they came back really quickly.  They also redid all the original ones I had done at my GPs as they were about 8months old.  We were told our GP could do them but they send them to somewhere in Liverpool and it takes 6months to get the results.  

I am testing on 9th May and not feeling too confident today as got lots of AF feelings but am so bloated still so trying to tell myself its all that!

Will try and do personals tomorrow as off work for next 2 weeks!

xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

We were told our GP could do them but they send them to somewhere in Liverpool and it takes 6months to get the results.  

mmmmmm.......I was told my GP would send them to Manchester lab and it might take 6 months but that Liverpool came through fine.....


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Libeth, try not to over-analyse any symptoms at this stage, a lot of it will just be recovery from your EC. Try to relax as much as possible and think positive, I know it's easier said then done   I was telling my DH about your ET and he agreed that Mr P hasn't always got the best manner. TBH though he was really sweet during both my ET's he played his sitar music and said a little prayer for the embies. You should still make a point of saying something though maybe it is something he can work on 

I had AF pains through my 2nd week of the dreaded 2ww and they lasted for the next 6 weeks   right up until I was 8 weeks pregnant so don't assume they are always a bad sign!


----------



## Foxyflug (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi there Fox B,

We had all our bloods tests done via the GP. Mr Lowe at CARE gave us a list of exactly what we needed. Most of them came through within a couple of days but the HIV and Hep B & C were apparantly sent to a lab in Manchester and took about 4 weeks to come back.....and that was with us phoning up daily to chase them! On the day my partners results came through my blood was still in the freezer and they hadn't even looked at it! Having said that my GPs secretary was very helpful and got them to analyse it the same day.

So, if you want to use your GP, go now and get the ball rolling on the HIV and Hep tests for you and your partner.........the rest can be done on day 2 of your cycle.

Foxy
xxx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Samper - I too have been getting the shooting pains, mw says its the cervix softning so we are goping in the right direction slowly but surely hun


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info Princess, I bought an 'e-book' about acupressure which helps to induce things naturally and then is supposed to help with the pain, during labour, so I have had DH working on some of the points to help the baby drop and to start opening the cervix. He's also been practising some of the pain relief 'moves' too so he'll have something constructive to do whilst I'm in labour  

I'm going to try it every day   so fingers crossed


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sounds a bit daft but, I think my waters may have broken   Just sat on the bed changing my trousers and felt a bit of a gush and the sheets are now pretty wet with a clear odorless fluid. MW says just to put a pad in and call them back in an hour if that is wet. They are always VERY casual. I hope this is it and I've not just wet myself  

No contractions yet though  

I'll keep you all posted


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

anything else?

I think I can remember my mum saying that you have "front waters" and "back waters" so maybe that's why they are being nonchalant.

They left my sis three days after her waters had fully gone with her youngest though  


OOOhhh exciting


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Just got back from having my bloods done - not a pleasant experience.  The nurse couldn't get any veins up in my arms and it ended with Sandra the theatre manager coming in and putting a canula in my hand to get it.  I now have several bruises up and down my arms and a big nasty bruise and swollen vein in my hand plus it took about 30 minutes to fill all the vials up using the canula!!!  And to think I paid £275 for the pleasure.......

Not a happy bunny so have bought tesco finest cookies from the bakery to cheer myself up.   Any excuse for choccie!

Ooooh Sam, this might be it!  Iccle is right, apparently you have "fore" and "hind" waters so sounds like one of them has definitely gone!

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

OOOHHHH Sam, this could be it

won't be on now till D Day, hope i'll be posting good news and seeing good news from Sam.

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## Foxyflug (Oct 23, 2007)

Good luck Sam....go for it!

Foxy
xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

False alarm  

I've been in and had an internal and put on the monitor- no sign of my membranes having been ruptured so god knows what happened (Obviously less control over my bladder than I thought   )

Braxton Hicks are now coming pretty regularly though so hopefully things are starting to get moving   Sorry to get you all excited for nothing.  

Good Luck for tomorrow EM, I have a positive feeling this is it for you- I'll be logging on 1st thing        

Flower good luck for you tomorrow as well, I'll be thinking of you.

Hi everyone else- I'll keep you posted if anything else happens...

PS Yvonne I'm crap at having blood taken as well, my veins just collapse


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

They had hassle with bloods th first time too - ended up with Mr P getting it from the underside of my wrist cos the nurses couldn't get any from elbow or back of hand    I had to wriggle my fingers to help the blood out and kept feeling the needle bounce over my tendons   - they even tried through the same hole at one point, that hurt   I did get a hug off everyone when it was done though  

Aww poo Sam, but hey at least it is one more day that you don't have to go through labour 

Em - everything is crossed hon - gonna be fun trying to get in the bath in a bit  

Hi everyone else


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm at the point now Iccle One that I'm no longer scared about the labour, I just want to get it all over and done with and meet my baby. I think that's the good thing about going to term/past term- that you get so eager to get the baby out that you're less bothered about how much it's going to hurt


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Maybe that would change for me then - right now it scares me witless!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle one I have been petrified of labour right up until the last few weeks, since then a calmness seems to have descended   I guess i just know it's unavoidable and the more relaxed I am the easier it will be. 

manic, how did it go yesterday- did you have any luck with getting them to admit responsibility and fund your next cycle?

Em,


----------



## FoxB (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks all for your comments about getting your blood samples done by my GP. I will certainly be looking into that today!

Cheers,

Fox B


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi FoxB

Just reading your profile and seen that you have been given 12 months of clomid (on top of the 6 months of clomid you have already had) to take at your discretion!! I know clomid does work for some people, but did they actually say to 'take at your discretion'? Did they give you any monitoring scans to see if it was working?

I think you are definitely doing the right thing by seeing a specialist IF clinic and getting some proper treatment rather than someone just throwing some cheap drugs at you to take, with little regard for the overall impact that may have in the long term.

Good luck with everything and stay in touch to let us know how you get on

Sam

Sorry for the diatribe but I just get so mad about the way clomid is mis-used. (it's probably my hormones speaking as well  )


----------



## FoxB (Mar 3, 2008)

Yep Samper, after taking Clomid for 6 months with no joy the Doc turned to me and said that he would be happy to give me a prescription for a further 12 months of Clomid. I told him my concerns of taking Clomid for such a long time and he just said it's basically up to me then whether or not I take it. He then discharged me on the grounds that he couldn't do anymore for me. I've had no scans and had to ask for a progesterone blood sample to be taken to see if I was ovulating. I have been less than impressed with Doctors since I first starting seeing them over a year ago. I finished my 6 months of Clomid about 3 weeks ago. I decided not to take it for this cycle as I was going on holiday and wanted a break from the side effects and everything else that goes with ttc! After what I've heard about CARE I am looking forward to seeing a Doctor that treats you as an individual not a number! 

I have just rang up my GP to get the HIV and Hep B & C jabs done and she said I will have to pay for the HIV test and possibly the Hep C one too. She's getting back to me sometime today. Blimey, she's just this second called back! I will have to pay £26.25 for the HIV & Hep B tests and a further £21 for the Hep C test. I'm confused as to why I have to pay after everyone I have spoke to has got there's done for free but hey, it's a lot cheaper than CARE! 

Fox B


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi FoxB

That doc is disgraceful, it's a good job you have got common sense, some women would just carry on taking the clomid.  I was prescribed it for 9 months and then immediately discharged- I had horrendous side effects including visual disturbances but the cons refused to see me again because he had discharged me!! That was the cons at macclesfield hospital. TBH I just think they put some people on clomid as a way to fob us off because the IVF waiting list is soo long- it only costs the NHS about £13.60 per cycle to prescribe clomid so it is also cheap for them as well.

I'm not saying CARE are perfect but at least they give you the best chance of conceiving and you feel they are working with you not against you...

Have you got a local GUM clinic you can get your HIV and HEP B&C done at, they will do it free just don't tell them what it's for. 

Your DH needs HIV and HEP B&C  tests doing as well, not just you so make sure he gets them done at the same time. 

Good luck

Sam


----------



## FoxB (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, I know    !! I find it all very frustrating.

Excuse my ignorance, what's a GUM clinic? And where do I find them? I live near Macc, in Congleton. Where do you live? 

Yeah, I have arranged for DH to have his done too. 

Thank you!

Fox


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm actually in Macclesfield, FoxB, so obviously know Congleton well.

A GUM clinic is where you get checked for STD's etc there is one in Macclesfield Hospital (01625-661463) or there is one at Leighton (01270 612255). I don't know which is your local hospital, is it Macclesfield?

Fortunately the Midwives and other cons I've seen at Macclesfield as part of my antenatal care have been fab so it does get better.

Yvonne lives in Macclesfield and Kerry is in Holmes Chapel so there are a few of us local to you


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi everyone 

Any news on emms...

samper - hope something starts happening soon.

must dash got lots to do b4 induction 2moz


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

God Princess, can't believe you are being induced tomorrow- how exciting. What time are you in at?

Nothing much happening my end- 'hurry up baby'!

Em, thinking of you- hoping no news is good news


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi All

Well you've probably guessed but it's not good news I'm afraid, only 1 line on the test this morning   

I can't tell you how gutted we are and feel like it's the end of the world, i just can't comprehend how unfair life seems at the minute and i'm really struggling to cope with why us? also really questioning my faith. 

I will be around but not as much for a while as i need to try and sort my feelings out, I desperately want a child but don't know if we can carry on down this route as the heartbreak seems as bad if not worse than not having a child and not sure if I can put us through this again mentally and physically.

gonna go and try to have a sleep as i didn't get much last night and my head is banging with crying   

Love you all and thanks for being there
Love Em X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh Em, I am *SO* sorry for you and Mick. It is all just so unfair.

You and Mick take care of yourselves, if there is anything I can do I am here for you.

Sam


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Emm - I have sent you a pm..Life is so cruel, just wish there was something I could do...Take some time hun and we are ALWAYS here whenever you feel ready    

going in at quarter to 7 in the evening samper...how r u


----------



## FoxB (Mar 3, 2008)

Em, I don't know you but I am so so sorry to hear you sad news   . I never know what to say in these situations as I know not a word in the world will make you feel any better at this moment. I hope you managed to get some rest Em.  

Fox B


----------



## Foxyflug (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry to hear your news Em, you must be devastated. Just don't know what to say.

thinking of you

Foxy
xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Em, I am so very sorry.  Just wanted to add to the other posts that I'm thinking of you


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Em 

So sorry to hear your news today.

Love H x


----------



## CATICE (Feb 22, 2007)

Em

I am really sorry to hear your news.  I have not been on for a while because after my negative test I felt really bad and depressed.  I still came on just to see what everyone else was up to and it does help.   I also went though the why me and what have I done to deserve this.  I know it is frustrating cause there are no answers and to be frank it hurts like hell.  Mentally it is a huge strain.  I even told my DH that he should find someone else as I am the one with the problem and if he met someone else he could still have kids.  He wouldn't hear of it said he did not want anyone else.  He has been so lovely and supportive don't know what I would do without him.  I forget sometimes that he is in this with me and he is just as disappointed as I am but he would never blame me.  As far as he is concerned WE can't have kids not just me.  I wish things had worked out differently for you.  I wish I had the answers.  I wish there was a reason at least if there is a reason there is something that can be done.  I am coming to terms with it now but it isn't easy.  I hate it when I hear about people who treat children badly.  Why can they have them and not us.  

Please don't loose your faith.  I sometimes wonder why I am here.  I have always wanted kids it is something we take for granted until it does not happen.  I always thought I was on this earth to have kids and it was my role to bring up those children to the best of my ability.  Now that I am having to face that I may not have children I don't understand what my purpose is.  I keep thinking I will grow old and die and thats the end.  No legacy no one to leave my memories and the things which are dear to me.  I only have one older brother and he is not married and does not want kids. 

We still have the option to adopt and we also have 5 frozen eggs.  I know adopting is not the same but I would love any child as if it was my own.  Maybe this is what my role is.  To become a mother of a child which has had a bad start in life.  I don't know the answers but please don't give up.  I still have not made up my mind about what to do.  I want to look into adoption and get some more information.  My DH knows people who are foster parents and we are going to speak to them and then get the information about adoption.  There are options available to you so please keep thinking positive.  I know it is hard but there are other options for you to look at.

Kat


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

So, so sorry Em - as has been said, there is nothing can help your pain right now - although I know that hugs from my dh made a great difference.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi all

Flower just wanted to say hope everything went well yesterday and you didn't have to go through the whole laparotomy.

Em, thinking of you.

Hi everyone else

Sam


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Lovelies,

Em~ I'm so sorry to read your news hun   I'm gutted for you both. Sending lots of   

Flower is fine and luckily only had to have to oscopy. Will update when I hear more.

We're doing fine. Hardwork but worth it! will post pictures when I get the chance.

Sam ~ not long to go hun  

Princess ~ cna't believe your being induced today, good luck hun. Hope DH is going to be with you  

xxxx


----------



## denjon (Jan 22, 2006)

Sorry its taken me so long to hear the news but

CONGRATULATIONS KERRY AND DH ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR BABY BOY - BOBBY!!

Fantastic news!  Hope he's everything you longed for.  Can't wait to see the pictures.


Not long now Samper and Princess.  Looking forward to hearing even more good news.

Waiting to hear from George at Notts.  Got a copy of the letter Mr Lowe sent on Saturday so hopefully we will hear something soon.  Thanks for replying to my PM Hickson.  I will reply personally after doing this one!!

Love to all
Denise x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Great to hear from you Kerry, great news about Flower. Looking forward to seeing pics of Bobbie- when you figure out how to add images to your post let me know I couldn't figure it out  

Hope you hear soon Denise from george.

Kat, you sound so brave- I really hope that things work out for you, YOU WILL  make a great Mum one day soon hopefully.

Libeth how is 2ww going? Hope you are OK...

Manic any news from your review appt?

Hi, Iccle One, Hickson (have you started stimms yet), Em ( thinking of you), Yvonne, Foxy, Fox B hope you are all OK.

Apparently the gel has started to work on Princess this morning, so hopefully it won't be too long before she meets her little boy  

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hello lovelies, i am propped up with pillows and feeling a bit spaced out so just a quickie as i wanted to check on Em.

oh em i am so very very sorry  life sucks sometimes and you didnt deserve this 

princess and Sam - good luck 

Very sore and groggy still, sleeping a lot but so relieved its over and or course that it was only a lap.   soon as i got there got my bed (last time i had to wait 2 hours!) and my consultant came straight over and said she had that morning changed the theatre list and put me on first so i signed consents etc, had my pre-op checks and i was off.   She said she would do everything she could to avoid 'otomy and the main thing was to shift the cyst, remove any fibroid/polyp from the womb and clear any endo, to give me the best possible chance with our FET.    took me quite while to properly come round but i remember being in recovery trying to feel between my legs for a catheter and thinking THANK GOD when there wasnt one, as i knew it was only a lap!   didnt get out of bed until about 6pm after i ate some dinner, was very wobbly but i forced myself to get dressed and get to the car.  by the time i got home i was feeling much less groggy and managed to watch most of the match somehow and eat and drink.  tried to send a few texts but each one took ages ha ha. i still dont feel i can do typing properly.   Text my acu lady and booked in for the 16th.    Doctor never saw me but i asked to see my theatre notes which were clear enough.  Uterus had no fibroid/polyp and was clear which is good for our next go.  6cm cyst drained and cauterised and sent off for pathology testing.   As before my insides are a mess due to all the surgery with tubes stuck to the wall and ovary stuck to bowel etc. She didnt put dye through my tubes as its irrelevant now with having IVF.  so will ring CARE next week and ask if i can resume my dopplers and immune tests with my next AF 

right must go as i am quite dizzy and need to lie down xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Flower, i'm so pleased that it's over and done with and you can resume your tests in advance of FET. You must be sooo relieved


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi

Just to let you all know, Princess had her little boy (Rayyan Jamil) yesterday evening http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=139392.0.

Sam


----------



## Foxyflug (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations Princess!!!!

We're just getting ready to go down to CARE so that they can teach me what to do with all these injections. I have a huge bag full of drugs, they'll take some getting through!

Still, fingers crossed it'll be all worth while in the end.

Hopefully AF will arrive about next Wednesday......know she's coming, boobs sore as anything!

Foxy
xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Good luck, Foxy- let us know how you get on.

Sam


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

good luck foxy - that's the bit I'm most nervous about  

Hi Sam - any sign for you yet?

Kerry - good to see you back on the board, I'm sure you've got plenty to keep you busy with LO  

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Nothing happening for me at all   TBH I'm starting to feel down about it- it's probably just my hormones    and I guess I'm just going through all the normal worries about the birth and her being OK that any 9 month pregnant woman goes through.

I keep telling her we haven't just been waiting 9 months, we've been waiting 4 years and we just want her to be healthy and OK and we want to meet her! Watching programmes like Corrie at the mo isn't helping either  

Sorry for the moan- I know how lucky I am and I am VERY, VERY grateful.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
still a bit wobbly so not staying on line long, just popped onto congratulate one of me old FF mates who had her twins today 
Sam - are you late now hun?  i know how fed up kerry was getting. have you tried all the things they suggest...curries, sex, bus rides, speed bumps, red tea, pineapple etc?
you'll soon be there now chick, not long 
xxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

[quote Sorry for the moan- I know how lucky I am and I am VERY, VERY grateful.
[/quote]

You're entitled to moan - just because we struggle to get pg in the first place doesn't mean we're not allowed to be as fed up as other heavily pg ladies! It must be extremely uncomfortable, frustrating etc. to be that big and just waiting around for labour to start.

Hey Flower, good to see you up and about, hope you have a nice relaxing wkend.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

new home this way ladies...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=139495.0

xxx


----------

